# Nintendo announces the Nintendo Switch Lite



## xBleedingSoulx (Jul 10, 2019)

Glad I held off on getting a Switch, think one of these will do nicely.


----------



## Wuigi (Jul 10, 2019)

If they still use the same technology in the analog sticks there will be lots of happy customers with failing sticks after some time.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks very cheap.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2019)

No red colors?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2019)

Meh. Colors are pretty ugly IMO, gray is ok but the others are too bright for my taste.

The 5.5in screen is also a huge turnoff, too many games already have utterly awful text scaling in handheld mode, gonna need a magnifying glass just to see half the shit on this one.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 10, 2019)

Neat, I wonder how many (if any) will come with FW lower than 8.0.0.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 10, 2019)

> As a dedicated handheld gaming device, Nintendo Switch Lite does not support output to a TV.



I’m curious as to whether this is a marketing or technical decision as I could see reasons either side.


----------



## PICTOCHAT (Jul 10, 2019)

Kinda disappointed that it can't be docked, but oh well. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 10, 2019)

Should've called it the Gameboy Switch


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jul 10, 2019)

the whole fucking point and appeal of the switch was the fact that you can SWITCH, this is a redundant product to fill the portability gab the 3ds used to fill except WE STILL HAVE THE 3DS


----------



## Working_Goose (Jul 10, 2019)

I want a price and i want it hacked...
Maybe a second switch for me or girlfriend


----------



## Niels Van Son (Jul 10, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> Neat, I wonder how many (if any) will come with FW lower than 8.0.0.



Even then they will most likely be patched against RCM


----------



## SundayWarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

"Switch" concept lost now.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 10, 2019)

Speakers at bottom? Not a great idea.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 10, 2019)

Niels Van Son said:


> Even then they will most likely be patched against RCM


You don't need the RCM bug for Deja Vu.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Absolutely pointless


----------



## GolfDude (Jul 10, 2019)

DS -- DS LITE -- DSi
SWITCH -- SWITCH LITE -- SWITCHi ?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2019)

Redbunnymoon said:


> I want a price and i want it hacked...
> Maybe a second switch for me or girlfriend


Supposedly it's supposed to be $200 at launch.


----------



## Crazywhitie (Jul 10, 2019)

Redbunnymoon said:


> I want a price and i want it hacked...
> Maybe a second switch for me or girlfriend



$199


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 10, 2019)

if it costs half of the original switch, it maybe worth it, I would rather to buy the original since the lite version cannot connect to the tv. I prefer to play my games on a big screen


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder if the battery life will be better than the original Switch.


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jul 10, 2019)

SWITCH vita


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 10, 2019)

I buy one 

Dedicated handheld, No TV output, no rumble and No detachable controllers (You need seperate Switch controllers for some games)

Yes, i'm in


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

doesn't have HD rumble...not that's it ever fucking used anyway.


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 10, 2019)

Now the people on the fence about getting the switch...has no excuse...now in color! I bet the "Pro" switch model will be announced later this year. If so I will trade mine for that.

wait...does they fix the analog drift problem? *IT DOES NOT HAVE TV MODE* wow... nope nvm what I said


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2019)

That looks beautiful. I would get one but no HD rumble is a turn off for me, call me weird lol.


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> doesn't have HD rumble...not that's it ever fucking used anyway.


Intense HD Rumble senran rubbing simulator


----------



## ThoD (Jul 10, 2019)

Basically like the 2DS, they removed some features which many didn't use much or any, so assuming it's capabilities are pretty much the same, with a lower price, it would be very successful!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2019)

Veho said:


> I wonder if the battery life will be better than the original Switch.


The comparison chart Nintendo released claims you get "up to 6 hours" of normal play time that "varies" depending on the software which is the same as the normal Switch. Though they then go on to claim that BOTW could get approximately 3 hours on a normal Switch, and 4 hours on a Lite Switch, so who the fuck knows? Probably a minimal battery life increase at best is my guess, since their "3 hours" claim for the original is BS anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

can't wait for the left analog stick to break and start drifting, with no way of replacing it outside of replacing the entire system or voiding a warranty


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 10, 2019)

This is really bad. All the modular Switch games are going to stop coming out, because developers won't want half a market on their game.

Nintendo Switch*!

*doesn't actually switch


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 10, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> This is really bad. All the modular Switch games are going to stop coming out, because developers won't want half a market on their game.
> 
> Nintendo Switch*!
> 
> *doesn't actually switch


Nintendo Bait and Switch


----------



## MagnesG (Jul 10, 2019)

Veho said:


> I wonder if the battery life will be better than the original Switch.


Of course, it having a smaller screen pretty much guarantees so. I think.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Soz but Nintendo hav messed up as nothing to do with switching - just buy the original and play the games how ment to played


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2019)

Veho said:


> I wonder if the battery life will be better than the original Switch.


According to the details, there is no change. Glad I have Anker power bank.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2019)

Wait... Where did it ever say $200?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

switch pro announcement when?


----------



## MagnesG (Jul 10, 2019)

Can't beat that $200 price for a holiday gift this season though. Will sell like gangbusters with Pokemon SS.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> switch pro announcement when?


Pretty soon when they hear the backlash this gets or should get


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 10, 2019)

No detachable Joycons?
I wonder how they will (if ever) be able to enter RCM.


----------



## MagnesG (Jul 10, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wait... Where did it ever say $200?


Official Nintendo or gaming sites.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 10, 2019)

Ah wel, no removable controllers = 1 less entrypoint for hacking Nintendo thinks


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok, let's be honest. You're only hyped about the D-Pad


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jul 10, 2019)

1 year of leaks and at the end it was actually true. wow.

Also, can't believe that they removed "switch" from the Switch.
Also also, why did they remove HD rumble? Was it really that hard to fit it in? (at least 1 center piece)


----------



## linuxares (Jul 10, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> This is really bad. All the modular Switch games are going to stop coming out, because developers won't want half a market on their game.
> 
> Nintendo Switch*!
> 
> *doesn't actually switch


Maybe you can sync joycons to it? I donno


----------



## linuxares (Jul 10, 2019)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Nope. Look at the back, there's a notch. Most likely will work with the dock.


"As a dedicated handheld gaming device, Nintendo Switch Lite does not support output to a TV."


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 10, 2019)

So... Nintendo has a winning formula and a unique console that everyone loves to pieces, and they... turn their back on what makes it unique? Why didn't they release a console upgrade that leant into _the reason we're buying these damn consoles_?! Instead we get this thing that will split the market, because Nintendo can't help themselves, ever since the DSi (arguably earlier) they've been doing these stupid "upgrades" with new features that nobody develops for, or even worse, reduces the market for the original, neutering the incredible concepts and designs that could have taken advantage of the unique system.

And again, it's because of fucking Pokemon. X & Y came with a 2DS that rapidly reduced the number of 3D-focussed games on the 3DS, and now... This. They've learned _nothing._


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> there's a notch. Most likely will work with the dock.


nope clearly says not compatible with the dock


soooooo incoming way to hack it?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jul 10, 2019)

linuxares said:


> "As a dedicated handheld gaming device, Nintendo Switch Lite does not support output to a TV."


...Aaand that's a big downside, at least for me. I know I'm technically not in the target audience but I mainly play my Switch docked, so having no dock support is a bummer - especially considering I'd be fine with pretty much everything else they've removed or changed =/


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 10, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Maybe you can sync joycons to it? I donno


You can, from source in OP:


> For games that do not support handheld mode, players can wireless connect Joy-Con controllers (sold separately) to Nintendo Switch Lite.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 10, 2019)

Still waiting for the Switch pro.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 10, 2019)

It's clear that Nintendo creates gimmicks to lure in early buyers, then when everyone's comfortable, they shit out a cookie cutter design, touting all the GAMES that the early adopters got made by investing in the console. People buy the cheaper, less interesting console, developers abandon the older, more unique design and its features for the big blue ocean, and we get another console, a shittier console than the competition. Because, of course, what Nintendo needed the year before next gen Sony and Microsoft consoles hit is to be _more generic._


----------



## Niels Van Son (Jul 10, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> You don't need the RCM bug for Deja Vu.



They very most likely won't include a firmware compatible with Déjà Vu


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 10, 2019)

Wuigi said:


> If they still use the same technology in the analog sticks there will be lots of happy customers with failing sticks after some time.


ive gone through 3 left joy cons during the first year, im sick of buying replacements.

but nice idea nintendo, now how the fuck are people going to play multiplayer games, like mario kart, mario bros, you know this whole bullshit concept that you use in all your marketing that gaming is fun together, unless the joycons can be removed then youve just fucked over majoirty of your marketing campaign.

also how about games that play like shit in handheld mode and you get better control by removing the joycons.

another bullshit idea by failtendo, they should look more at improving the system hardware to bring better performance rather than cutting costs, but hey its nintendo.


----------



## cots (Jul 10, 2019)

Interesting news. It's always nice to see new hardware, but I'm not interested in a cheaper model. I'm more interested in a more powerful model. Gimme some "Super Switch".


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Mummy why is it called nintendo switch lite Where's the switch? Ther you go the switch off button


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope clearly says not compatible with the dock
> 
> 
> soooooo incoming way to hack it?


Yep, sorry. Didn't get that far into the video. But the notch, why would it be there if it can't be docked?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> "As a dedicated handheld gaming device, Nintendo Switch Lite does not support output to a TV."


check my other reply


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> But the notch, why would it be there if it can't be docked?


4 HAX!


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 10, 2019)

Niels Van Son said:


> They very most likely won't include a firmware compatible with Déjà Vu


Kind of what I'm thinking, especially considering they've had 8.0.0 out for three months.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 10, 2019)

inch smaller screen
CANT DOCK IT
Won't be hackable
Only 30 minute battery upgrade
CANT ADJUST THE BRIGHTNESS

It's trash lol


----------



## Stwert (Jul 10, 2019)

Well colour me shocked!!!!.....


..... Where’s the sarcasm button 


Having said that, I always said I wouldn’t buy the Mini, or as we now know it, Lite version of the Switch.

But the bastards have put a proper D-Pad on it, if they don’t release a JoyCon with a D-Pad, I might end up having to buy this bloody Lite version 

It’s not much smaller, its not much lighter, so it had better be a damn sight cheaper, otherwise what’s the point?........



....... So, $100 cheaper, slightly tempting, might pick one up second hand in the future if it’s cheap enough.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 10, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> It's clear that Nintendo creates gimmicks to lure in early buyers, then when everyone's comfortable, they shit out a cookie cutter design, touting all the GAMES that the early adopters got made by investing in the console. People buy the cheaper, less interesting console, developers abandon the older, more unique design and its features for the big blue ocean, and we get another console, a shittier console than the competition. Because, of course, what Nintendo needed the year before next gen Sony and Microsoft consoles hit is to be _more generic._


Are you stupid?
More than 95% of Switch games will be compatible with Switch Lite.
Don't tell me you loved Mario Party, Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee or 1-2 Switch.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 10, 2019)

Cnet article says it's using a more energy-efficient processor. Which likely means that it's that marachel one that was found in the firmware, guess we'll have to wait a while longer before they give us the pro version. 

Source


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Jul 10, 2019)

Okay. So is the 3DS basically useless now??


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

61 comments in 34 minutes. This is big news.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Are you stupid?
> More than 95% of Switch games will be compatible with Switch Lite.
> Don't tell me you loved Mario Party, Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee or 1-2 Switch.


Are you stupid I want 100% playable switch games just ridiculous buying an inferior machine


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 10, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Are you stupid?
> More than 95% of Switch games will be compatible with Switch Lite.
> Don't tell me you loved Mario Party, Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee or 1-2 Switch.


Are you stupid?
I wasn't talking about compatibility, I was saying that future games won't take advantage of the unique concept of the Switch anymore, because the userbase will be split. This has happened twice before at this point.

i also liked all those games, don't know why i wouldn't


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Okay. So is the 3DS basically useless now??


this is it's replacement


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 10, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Looks very cheap.


I mean they do have to cut costs to bring it to that 199 price point.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2019)

So, they've taken what made the Switch a preferred console and said "forget it"... No removable controllers. No dock support. HD rumble, which was useless anyways, is gone. Hm. If they had a nice catalog of virtual console titles, this would be interesting.. However, there's still no proper ergonomics to the system.. And what the hell is with the colors? Come on...

...but at least there's an actual D pad!


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Jul 10, 2019)

Neato. I hope a special edition for AC:NH comes out with the Switch lite next year. ;-;


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 10, 2019)

Would be cool if they made a sheikah slate variant for BOTW2 when that comes around.


----------



## altorn (Jul 10, 2019)

- seems like a Nintendo version of PSVita?
- should be called "Static" instead of Switch Lite since you can't dock it for TV play.
- IMO the main selling point of a Switch is the combination of portability and docking for a home console experience. why remove that?
- will wait for an UPgraded version which has more battery, better bluetooth capabilities and more processing power.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 10, 2019)

No thanks. I am fine with my Nintendo Switch for TV and for outside (I rarely use it for outside anyway) This is 3DS wannabe. I will ignored it. Don't liked it! I will wait for Nintendo Switch PRO rumour to be for the next year.



Purple_Shyguy said:


> inch smaller screen
> CANT DOCK IT
> Won't be hackable
> Only 30 minute battery upgrade
> ...



It will be hackable.. IT WILL!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> inch smaller screen
> CANT DOCK IT
> Won't be hackable
> Only 30 minute battery upgrade
> ...


no 3d rumble


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Cheaper  just go buy a second hand proper switch


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> It will be hackable.. IT WILL!


there's a notch on the back of it maybe you can use a piece of wire to short circuit it into boot mode?


----------



## asdf123 (Jul 10, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Maybe you can sync joycons to it? I donno


It doesn't appear to have a kickstand so I doubt they would support external controllers since how would you even use them?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 10, 2019)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I mean they do have to cut costs to bring it to that 199 price point.


New 2ds xl looks much better. This is the ugly regular 2ds hehe but I will buy one in the future.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2019)

asdf123 said:


> It doesn't appear to have a kickstand so I doubt they would support external controllers since how would you even use them?


It mentioned needing separate joycons for games like 1-2 Switch... So I can imagine they you're able to sync controllers..


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 10, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> So... Nintendo has a winning formula and a unique console that everyone loves to pieces, and they... turn their back on what makes it unique? Why didn't they release a console upgrade that leant into _the reason we're buying these damn consoles_?! Instead we get this thing that will split the market, because Nintendo can't help themselves, ever since the DSi (arguably earlier) they've been doing these stupid "upgrades" with new features that nobody develops for, or even worse, reduces the market for the original, neutering the incredible concepts and designs that could have taken advantage of the unique system.
> 
> And again, it's because of fucking Pokemon. X & Y came with a 2DS that rapidly reduced the number of 3D-focussed games on the 3DS, and now... This. They've learned _nothing._



Except the mini isn't an upgrade? They clearly marketed it as the step down product. 
And I hardly think the name means anything to the company as they want to make the most money possible out of Pokemon SWSH, if anything this feels like a natural flow as a good chunk of people use the Switch as a handheld only. It's not about being unique it's about filling holes in the market, and the 3DS is leaving a pretty huge one (Which yes, is shrinking but is still large enough for at least 20 million new switch lite owners within the next year)

This focus on being "unique" is what has fucked Nintendo many times over, they kept it simple with the Switch with one major gimmick that was actually useful to the majority of the consumer base. None of us are going to miss not playing 1-2 Switch and arguably the people who care about Super Mario Party already own a Switch. Nintendo need to focus on keeping things simple for the consumer and making sure they know what they're purchasing. We don't need another Wii U gamepad with a fucking camera and sensor bar on the top that was basically never used except for vWii and that shitty wii u chat app. No dev gave a shit about any of the Switch's features other than motion and HD rumble, labo was a flop so the IR camera will definitely not be missed.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 10, 2019)

asdf123 said:


> It doesn't appear to have a kickstand so I doubt they would support external controllers since how would you even use them?





8BitWonder said:


> You can, from source in OP:
> 
> 
> > For games that do not support handheld mode, players can wireless connect Joy-Con controllers (sold separately) to Nintendo Switch Lite.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 10, 2019)

LoL at all the "Nintendo would never make a non-switching Switch." Is it stupid? Sure. But a very different question from whether Nintendo the 2DS company would ever do it.

The biggest fail I see here is that those analog sticks look exactly like the joycons. That's both obnoxious in the pocket and likely the same cheap internal mechanism that is going to fail within a few months. And it's going to be far more expensive to replace if you don't feel like opening the thing up.

I don't like the 5.5 inch screen either, even BotW is going to be unreadable, but maybe it will force devs to start actually paying attention to portable UIs so we get something legible on the 6.2 inch model.

In a sane world Nintendo would release some official Joycons with that same d-pad.... but this is Nintendo.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 10, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> New 2ds xl looks much better. This is the ugly regular 2ds hehe but I will buy one in the future.


imo it looks fine, but to each their own. (I won't be buying it either way because I already have a Switch so it doesn't affect me personally.)


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 10, 2019)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> This focus on being "unique" is what has fucked Nintendo many times over, they kept it simple with the Switch with one major gimmick that was actually useful to the majority of the consumer base.


1) being unique is bad for nintendo
2) switch's uniqueness was good


----------



## chrisisx (Jul 10, 2019)

Unless they redesign the controller analog stick then will be good. If not then in just 3 to 6 months the horrible drifting issue will start happening and since the controller is not removable then you need to buy the whole unit again. This is a waste of money.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 10, 2019)

this is weird


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

you watch in 6 months after they release this they will announce the switch lite XL with a bigger screen


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 10, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> 1) being unique is bad for nintendo
> 2) switch's uniqueness was good



I didn't say being unique was bad, I said the focus on trying to be different is what has fucked them many times over. That's a fact.

At the very least don't read half of my sentences lmao.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 10, 2019)

No interest in a handheld only Switch. However, wake me up when Nintendo announce the Switch Pro!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 10, 2019)

This


TheDarkGreninja said:


> imo it looks fine, but to each their own. (I won't be buying it either way because I already have a Switch so it doesn't affect me personally.)


I already have two, one for online gaming and the second one for ROMs. However, I didn't finish any of the game roms hehe.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shaunj66 said:


> No interest in a handheld only Switch. However, wake me up when Nintendo announce the Switch Pro!


You already have the PRO version lol.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 10, 2019)

its probably unlikely they gave this a bit more power and permanent boost mode to make sure handheld runs smoothly, no tv out seems like a bad idea too, i guess battery is still the same...
controls are still cramped together which is kinda surprising. it made sense for the removable joycons, but there is no reason why the - button is still stuck so close to the stick or why there isnt a bit more space between the right stick and the buttons.
they'd really have to cut the price to like 199 or less for this to fly...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> You already have the PRO version lol.


his talking about the pro X version


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> there's a notch on the back of it maybe you can use a piece of wire to short circuit it into boot mode?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 10, 2019)

note that it has a guiding notch at the back still. who knows, maybe there will be a dock for it after all


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks like a worse version of the original to me, although it's always nice to see budget options. Personally I'll wait for a Switch Pro, or however the updated revision is going to be called.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> note that it has a guiding notch at the back still. who knows, maybe there will be a dock for it after all


more likely to connect to it's charger station


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> note that it has a guiding notch at the back still. who knows, maybe there will be a dock for it after all


I don't see why it wouldn't be dockable if it has USB-C just like the original. The signal is there, it's just the form factor that's different.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 10, 2019)

relevant at this point. With all the rumors abd talk behind this it was bound to happen sometime.
Good to see it comes with a standard D-Pad rather then the weird directional buttons as found on a regular switch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be dockable


it says it's not compatible


----------



## Flame (Jul 10, 2019)

Nintendo is very dim with ideas at the moment.

they need a Lite Switch.




ba dum tsss.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jul 10, 2019)

...So they made it smaller, but no docking or joycons. Isn't the switch supposed to be a hybrid console? Did making it smaller really take the ability to be docked or have removable joycons out? This is essentially the vita with more game support.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> it says it's not compatible


That's not what I meant. I said that I don't see why it wouldn't work, provided the signal is on the connector. You can soft lock anything.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 10, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> Neat, I wonder how many (if any) will come with FW lower than 8.0.0.


Since they will most definitely have any of the existing flaws patched out, I doubt the fw version will matter.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> provided the signal is on the connector. You can soft lock anything.


your more likely be able to charge it in the dock as well as it comes with it's own mini dock to charge it using the notch on the back. unless the release it with no charging station...yeah but they have NEVER done anything like that before


----------



## Obveron (Jul 10, 2019)

I still don't own a switch.  I don't understand how the right thumbstick can be comfortable without some sort of angled grip.


----------



## natron (Jul 10, 2019)

The Nintendo Switch Lite also features a battery life of 3-7 hours, a slight improvement over the original's 2.5-6.5 hours.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be dockable if it has USB-C just like the original. The signal is there, it's just the form factor that's different.



Smaller cooler maybe? Could be thermal constraints but it's using a more efficient Tegra X1 revision so it's possible.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm calling it now. These will be fully patched against the deja vu exploit, and be on a higher firmware than 8.0.0.


----------



## Obveron (Jul 10, 2019)

I hope the pro is a more powerful non-mobile console to keep prices down.  I don't need portable.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 10, 2019)

For all the people complaining, the original switch model is not like to be discontinued or something ya'know? If you like to play on TV then just buy that.  
This is clearly aimed to people that want a switch for an affordable price or just want to play on the go. Different market targets, different choices, and everyone is happy.

For me, I'm most interested in the screen type, I want to know if it has improved in some way, despite my the current switch screen nice look, there are definitely better panels out there.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 10, 2019)

Ooh, dinky. It's not for me, but there's obviously a market for it, I'm sure it's gonna sell great.


----------



## jakkal (Jul 10, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Looks very cheap.


That's why it's cheaper...


----------



## Pleng (Jul 10, 2019)

That "promo" video really confused me. Correct me if I'm wrong, but here's what I saw:


A list of all the advantages in Switchablity of the original machine, followed by a comment basically saying "the lite doesn't do any of that"
An advert showing off what the original machine can do and further highlighting the fact that the lite isn't able to do so
A short summary reminding the viewer about all the things that the new machine can't do compared to the original, and also advising that to play some games you'll need to purchase separate controllers

Did I miss anything? What marketing department approved that kind of video??


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> This is clearly aimed to people that want a switch for an affordable price or just want to play on the go.


The switch is hardly expensive and you can play on the go anyway - you can't defend shit like this


----------



## PRAGMA (Jul 10, 2019)

CONS:
- No detachable joycons, impossible to repair joycons without voiding warranty
- No HDMI to TV output yet it can support it easily
- No tabletop mode and games supporting it need a 2nd pair of joycons
- Its not longer a "Switch" its name means literally nothing now
- No HD rumble or IR
- Smaller Screen
- Cant adjust brightness
- No kickstand
- No ethernet cable support/adapter
- No external usb/hdd support/adapter
- No dock
- Speakers covered by the bottom of your Palm
- No bluetooth

PROS:
- $100 cheaper
- Dpad
- Claims better battery
- Claims it weighs a noticable amount less


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Jul 10, 2019)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I mean they do have to cut costs to bring it to that 199 price point.


Once, I got banned because of you


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jul 10, 2019)

Online games are gonna get muuuuuuch laggier now that there'll be an even greater abundance of people without ethernet


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2019)

Pleng said:


> That "promo" video really confused me. Correct me if I'm wrong, but here's what I saw:
> 
> 
> A list of all the advantages in Switchablity of the original machine, followed by a comment basically saying "the lite doesn't do any of that"
> ...


They're hoping it will increase sales of Joycons and entice people into buying the more expensive hardware... I don't know...


----------



## diggeloid (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not what I meant. I said that I don't see why it wouldn't work, provided the signal is on the connector. You can soft lock anything.



I don't know how the Switch hub works internally, but I know it has USB, ethernet, and HDMI ports. If the hardware for that isn't in the hub itself but rather on the switch, then it's possible they cut that out from the lite to save costs. Alternatively, the cooling isn't great on the lite and can't play at the higher resolutions and/or framerates you'd get from a docked original switch?

Or maybe they just didn't want to deal with support requests from people who bought the hub but didn't buy a controller?


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 10, 2019)

Bad Nintendo!

1. No Bluetooth!!!!
2. No front facing speakers
3. Chose the absolute ugliest colors, and made them look like prototype units
4. Could have included rumble still, but you didn't.
5. Could have made it possible to put into a dock, but you didn't.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 10, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Meh. Colors are pretty ugly IMO, gray is ok but the others are too bright for my taste.
> 
> The 5.5in screen is also a huge turnoff, too many games already have utterly awful text scaling in handheld mode, gonna need a magnifying glass just to see half the shit on this one.


if I do get one, it'll be the grey one, but eh... I'd rather have a black unit tbh.


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

I like the idea of it buuut a 5.5'' screen playing games designed for a 6.2'' screen means I probably won't be able to see anything, and what was Nintendo thinking with those colours?!


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 10, 2019)

By having no kickstand, how will local multiplayer gaming work?


----------



## brunocar (Jul 10, 2019)

i dont mind the lack of joycons if that means a smaller form factor and a dpad, i dont even mind the lack of TV out that much (though it couldnt have been really all that hard to use the already existing USB-C port for it with some cable), but between the terrible colors and price tag, i'll wait till it goes down in price or a new model comes out, seriously, 200 dollars for the shitty version of the console? this is dumb.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

atoxique said:


> I like the idea of it buuut a 5.5'' screen playing games designed for a 6.2'' screen means I probably won't be able to see anything,


wait for the switch Lite XL


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

oof and it's priced $330 here in Australia. ugh



eyeliner said:


> By having no kickstand, how will local multiplayer gaming work?



EDITTT::: stupid bitch energy, the switch lite DOES have bluetooth. don't know why i thought it didn't but it does.


----------



## skullkeeper94 (Jul 10, 2019)

Honestly, I can hear the hard modders SQUEALING for the OFFICIAL dpad part(s) and measurements that they'll slap on the left joycon plastic because ??? why not right. I guess at least Nintendo listened with that. Other than that though, permanent 720p 5.5in amazing /s


----------



## Powerful (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow I would never buy that, no rumbles, screen size is smaller, colors are ugly, and looks cheap. Not only that I like the features the original switch comes with. Not worth paying $100 less at all. In fact let’s say something happens to your sticks/buttons. On the original you can just buy new joycons, and boom. This you’d have to go so far out of your way.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

skullkeeper94 said:


> Honestly, I can hear the hard modders SQUEALING for the OFFICIAL dpad part(s) and measurements


too bad they won't be able to hack it joycons don't come off


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2019)

atoxique said:


> oof and it's priced $330 here in Australia. ugh
> 
> 
> 
> no bluetooth on the lite so it's not possible


Then why advertise the requirement of separate joycons for games like 1-2 Switch?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2019)

atoxique said:


> oof and it's priced $330 here in Australia. ugh
> 
> 
> 
> no bluetooth on the lite so it's not possible



There must be bluetooth no? I mean they advertised being able to use separate joycons for 1 2 switch.


----------



## ganons (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not what I meant. I said that I don't see why it wouldn't work, provided the signal is on the connector. You can soft lock anything.



It's hardware. Current Switch has USB 3.1 which supports video out. This is highly likely not USB 3.1


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

skullkeeper94 said:


> Honestly, I can hear the hard modders SQUEALING for the OFFICIAL dpad part(s) and measurements that they'll slap on the left joycon plastic because ??? why not right. I guess at least Nintendo listened with that. Other than that though, permanent 720p 5.5in amazing /s



720p ain't too bad for a 5.5'' screen. better than the vita's 540p lol




Jiehfeng said:


> There must be bluetooth no? I mean they advertised being able to use separate joycons for 1 2 switch.



yeah there is bluetooth. don't know how i thought it didn't????


----------



## skullkeeper94 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> too bad they won't be able to hack it joycons don't come off



*Rule 1: They always find a way. A l w a y s.*


----------



## lordelan (Jul 10, 2019)

Completely useless device, at least for me.
I wonder ...

... when it will be hacked
and
... how long it takes the homebrew devs to activate the screen protocol thingy over the USB C port via a sysmodul so it can be used in the dock as well


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

here's what nintendo was thinking to stop hax
"we are going to release a shittier version of the switch with the baddest colors imaginable and make sure dem joycons can not be removed"


----------



## DuveltjeDG (Jul 10, 2019)

I see a d-pad, could we expect joy cons with d-pads?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> your more likely be able to charge it in the dock as well as it comes with it's own mini dock to charge it using the notch on the back. unless the release it with no charging station...yeah but they have NEVER done anything like that before


If it has a USB type-c connection then it's running a video signal on it by default, unless they deviate from the spec on purpose and soft lock the functionality, in which case hackers can step in as they have with other consoles.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 10, 2019)

A legitimate portable WiiU pad


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder if the switch lite’s SoC is going to be able to be overclocked. I also wonder if the switch lite’s internal hardware is going to be as modular as the original switch is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2019)

ganons said:


> It's hardware. Current Switch has USB 3.1 which supports video out. This is highly likely not USB 3.1


I don't see why it wouldn't be, but I suppose we'll see. It seems like an odd design choice, it doesn't cost them anything extra.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 10, 2019)

So Nintendo release a PS Vita but still call it Switch.


----------



## ganons (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be, but I suppose we'll see. It seems like an odd design choice, it doesn't cost them anything extra.



You'd be surprised how many phones don't go with usb 3.1. Its only this year some have started to adopt them. There is definitely some extra costs involved.


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

Plot twist: Nintendo actually release it with a microUSB port instead of USB C


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> unless they deviate from the spec on purpose and soft lock the functionality, in which case hackers can step in as they have with other consoles.


i don't think they would be that stupid


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 10, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> The switch is hardly expensive and you can play on the go anyway - you can't defend shit like this



In my country and many others, switches are still overpriced (8000 pesos Mexicanos, like 400 dollars) and for us this will cost half that price, a fair price I would say, as the new 3DS XL costs that. Yeah, is a ripoff but that's what we have to face with every game console.

I'm not defending it, just saying that other options wont hurt anyone if you already like the original or find it convenient. I wont be buying it since I have two already, and I prefer to play docked on TV, so the mere existence of a Lite version is not gonna annoy me in any way, so just ignore it and move on.

The only thing that should get us concerned is the still unannounced but rumored "Pro" version, there, the complaints will have more significance since it will be a real revision/upgrade of the original Switch, not another version for diferent tastes or affordable price


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2019)

ganons said:


> You'd be surprised how many phones don't go with usb 3.1. Its only this year some have started to adopt them. There is definitely some extra costs involved.


USB 3.1 compatibility requires the use of a compatible USB controller. I'm not sure if that's on the SoC or not in the case of the X1.


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> In my country and many others, switches are still overpriced (8000 pesos Mexicanos, like 400 dollars)



Yep >_> the switch here in Australia is $470 and the lite version is apparently going to be $330. Nintendo want thems $$$$$$$


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 10, 2019)

Out of the announced colors, I like the palette of the Sword/Shield version the most, but Sword and Shield are awful so nevermind.
In any case, it looks good for a specific demographic but I'm not too into it, especially since it won't be RCMable.


----------



## XDel (Jul 10, 2019)

And...

...who cares about colors?


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

XDel said:


> And...
> 
> ...who cares about colors?



I and many others do!! They’re genuinely horrible and imo very displeasing to look at.


----------



## XDel (Jul 10, 2019)

atoxique said:


> I and many others do!! They’re genuinely horrible and imo very displeasing to look at.



Crisis

How about some technical specs; something practical.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

XDel said:


> And...
> 
> ...who cares about colors?


Most people as if everyone had a choice over neon or grey joycons I'd think over 90% pick neon - when you buy something you want it to look attractive so colors are important


----------



## atoxique (Jul 10, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Most people as if everyone had a choice over neon or grey joycons I'd think over 90% pick neon - when you buy something you want it to look attractive so colors are important



Indeed and especially since this system is exclusively a portable you’d want it to look good right?


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 10, 2019)

Glad I got a hackable switch that can be docked. Zero reasons I would care about this.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 10, 2019)

So you cannot slide the joycons off it’s a complete unit.. erghh! You have to buy extra joy cons for the likes of 1-2 Switch for example. That’s just put me off completely other than that a smaller unit to carry around would of been handy.


----------



## XDel (Jul 10, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Glad I got a hackable switch that can be docked. Zero reasons I would care about this.



This one displays at 1080p from what I have heard elsewhere...


----------



## Windaga (Jul 10, 2019)

I actually really like that blue color. The yellow isn't bad either!

This looks really cool - great for those that travel a lot, and it's cheaper to boot. It would be cool if it could charge on the dock, but either way, I'll definitely be getting one.

Ok so where's the SwitchXL?


----------



## Ampersound (Jul 10, 2019)

I was hoping for better buttons / controls, the buttons look slightly larger compared to the original switch but the sticks seem to be identical.
I find the travel distance on them pretty atrocious, it's just not very fun moving them around.

Also: We got a brightness sensor in the N3DS and they don't have that in the Switch Lite? I find it funny when people talk about XY replacing the 3DS, there is no replacement as it still offers a unique set of features no other console does.


----------



## newo (Jul 10, 2019)

This is some trash though.  And the colours ugh.  Its basically the Vita Switch.  It may be a cheaper way to play BOTW but thats about it.


----------



## ertre (Jul 10, 2019)

XDel said:


> This one displays at 1080p from what I have heard elsewhere...


Well it doesn't.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 10, 2019)

Windaga said:


> I actually really like that blue color. The yellow isn't bad either!
> 
> This looks really cool - great for those that travel a lot, and it's cheaper to boot. It would be cool if it could charge on the dock, but either way, I'll definitely be getting one.
> 
> Ok so where's the SwitchXL?



I think they are going to release Nintendo Switch Pro. A better Nvidia power and maybe increase 32gb to 64 or 128gb next year. We shall wait and see. I am sure they are keep hush for Pro because of PS5 and XBOX newer version. Maybe it won't match with PS5 and XBOX but at least if it is better than Nintendo Switch and Nintendo Switch lite then 3rd party will gladly support it for 64gb or 128gb. Who knows. This one I will skip and I am fine with mine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2019)

What? oO Huh, didn't actually expect to see that


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 10, 2019)

Reecey said:


> So you cannot slide the joycons off it’s a complete unit.. erghh! You have to buy extra joy cons for the likes of 1-2 Switch for example. That’s just put me off completely other than that a smaller unit to carry around would of been handy.


My concern is that the control sticks won't be fixed, and instead of people having to just buy a new overpriced controller to fix it, they'll have to buy a new console.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jul 10, 2019)

this looks cool! 
but I got my OG switch, so im good.
tho this one's screen is smaller than the OG one ATM and is "handheld" mode only,
whereas the other one is both hand/TV modes.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 10, 2019)

Not bad imo. It sucks that it doesnt have stuff like detachable joycons or the dock, but it should be nice for people on a budget or children. 200 is a nice price for it. I hope the Switch Pro will be announced soon as well.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2019)

XDel said:


> This one displays at 1080p from what I have heard elsewhere...


"Elsewhere" is wrong.

https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Nintendo...intendo-Switch-is-right-for-you--1596110.html < 5.5" 1280x720p screen.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 10, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> My concern is that the control sticks won't be fixed, and instead of people having to just buy a new overpriced controller to fix it, they'll have to buy a new console.



I had replaced my left joycon analog stick once, and it is infinitely better than it was on stock, and even better, I only spent $4 for the replacement.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder what's really stopping the Switch Mini from being dockable. It has the same USB-C port on the bottom so either its  a software block or the copper lines for data transfer has been nixed from the USB-C port.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder if they'll add a "Switch Lite mode" for games that have small text and such, hmm.

Also, was I the only one scoffing at the part where like 5 people started playing in the direct sunlight? You can barely see a thing in a place like that, or at least using the brightness mine is usually set to.


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 10, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> It's clear that Nintendo creates gimmicks to lure in early buyers, then when everyone's comfortable, they shit out a cookie cutter design, touting all the GAMES that the early adopters got made by investing in the console. People buy the cheaper, less interesting console, developers abandon the older, more unique design and its features for the big blue ocean, and we get another console, a shittier console than the competition. Because, of course, what Nintendo needed the year before next gen Sony and Microsoft consoles hit is to be _more generic._


I think you just described 3DS and its 3d feature


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jul 10, 2019)

lordelan said:


> So Nintendo release a PS Vita but still call it Switch.



I was thinking the same thing, except this has more game support.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 10, 2019)

Now this is more to my liking. Exactly the way I like it. Still a bit too big for me, but at least it's slightly smaller than the original Switch.


----------



## AceX (Jul 10, 2019)

DuveltjeDG said:


> I see a d-pad, could we expect joy cons with d-pads?


I don''t think so.
The whole point in joycons having buttons instead of a d-pad is so that when players have a joycon each in multiplayer games, they have buttons each. Imagine being the guy stuck with the analog stick and a d-pad, there would be fights over the one with buttons (with my kids anyway).


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 10, 2019)

YES I'm buying this ^^


----------



## thehawksfuckingdead7 (Jul 10, 2019)

To be honest, this new Switch will be kinda useless, it's just a smaller one lmfao.


----------



## Xabring (Jul 10, 2019)

Wuigi said:


> If they still use the same technology in the analog sticks there will be lots of happy customers with failing sticks after some time.


That will be worriesome.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 10, 2019)

I know a lot of you pro gamers dislike this but I see value. It's not for me because I like to play on TV even if I'm primarily handheld, but this is great for children, budgeted gamers who just wanna play a couple of games, casuals, and 3ds adopters who were waiting for something cheaper. I'm all for it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

Finally! And since it does not include a dock, it has to be cheaper. I hope it is still compatible with switch pro controllers, and therefore, the 8bitdo or magic ns adapters


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 10, 2019)

XDel said:


> This one displays at 1080p from what I have heard elsewhere...



"The Switch Lite features a 5.5-inch screen that displays at a resolution of 720p."

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/nintendo-switch-lite-announced-price-release-date-/1100-6468325/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> "The Switch Lite features a 5.5-inch screen that displays at a resolution of 720p."
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/nintendo-switch-lite-announced-price-release-date-/1100-6468325/



If it was 1080p it would be more of a Switch Lite Pro.


----------



## ganons (Jul 10, 2019)

Switch Lite with a gimped size screen. Well this is Nintendo with pathetic specs as usual.


----------



## abilaunken (Jul 10, 2019)

So the lite is solo handheld, maybe the pro doenst have a screen at all, just a box to connect to a tv


----------



## coppertj (Jul 10, 2019)

Which means once this is released we should be expecting a new exploit to be released because word in the grape vine is that someone is holding on to a exploit until Nintendo releases new hardware to minimize Nintendo patching it at a hardware level during production.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 10, 2019)

Niels Van Son said:


> Even then they will most likely be patched against RCM


plus, If you can't shove a jig in the right joy-con rail, then how'd you get it into RCM anyway?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darth Meteos said:


> This is really bad. All the modular Switch games are going to stop coming out, because developers won't want half a market on their game.
> 
> Nintendo Switch*!
> 
> *doesn't actually switch


What? No! Tehy can just add support for handheld mode, ya goof.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 10, 2019)

ganons said:


> Switch Lite with a gimped size screen. Well this is Nintendo with pathetic specs as usual.



Uh. Yeah. You must have missed the "Lite" portion of it's name? It also doesn't have a camera, HD rumble, or motion controls. Please explain what the point of a Lite version would be if it had all the same specs as the standard Switch minus the dock.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

abilaunken said:


> So the lite is solo handheld, maybe the pro doenst have a screen at all, just a box to connect to a tv


Mayb someone dropped a box on Yr head


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2019)

So why is it still called "Switch" when you don't, well, Switch?


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> doesn't have HD rumble...not that's it ever fucking used anyway.


i had hopes for HD rumble but devs


the_randomizer said:


> So why is it still called "Switch" when you don't, well, Switch?


you can still switch it off.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> So why is it still called "Switch" when you don't, well, Switch?


Because someone at nintendo has been switching medication


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2019)

Nimrod-002 said:


> i had hopes for HD rumble but devs
> 
> you can still switch it off.



That's not why it's called the Switch.


----------



## nwiifletcher (Jul 10, 2019)

I just hope this doesnt confuse the consumers like the Wii U did?  We need more sales not less.


----------



## simbin (Jul 10, 2019)

Would it have killed them to include mini HDMI? Oh well, guess it's for always OTG people anyway. Paid $250 for my Switch Pro and almost exclusively use it docked.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Now release a Green and Gold Links Awakening please 

can't believe they took TV output away I hope its just a software switch where it is disabled


----------



## MagnesG (Jul 10, 2019)

PRAGMA said:


> CONS:
> - No detachable joycons, impossible to repair joycons without voiding warranty
> - No HDMI to TV output yet it can support it easily
> - No tabletop mode and games supporting it need a 2nd pair of joycons
> ...


I think you can adjust brightness, just no auto brightness option.


----------



## duwen (Jul 10, 2019)

This, imo, is definitely the lesser of the two versions they could've gone with.
I'll definitely be keeping my fingers crossed for the announcement of a screenless, docked-only, version of the Switch.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jul 10, 2019)

I was expecting a proper handheld redesign. This is just a smaller Switch with permanently attached joycons, literally the ugliest it could be,
Not to mention the garbage colors.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 10, 2019)

This is perfect, I was really waiting for something like this.


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jul 10, 2019)

duwen said:


> I'll definitely be keeping my fingers crossed for the announcement of a screenless, docked-only, version of the Switch.


would be perfect, a PS TV  affair with HDD support, with exploits unpatched


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

inb4 "when will the switch lite be hacked"
"i know its not out im just asking"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

Are there any photos of the Pokemon sword and shield models?


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 10, 2019)

honestly seems super sick and I can see myself buying one of these for my lil bro... very efficient for those who don't really dock their device.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 10, 2019)

Since it's one piece, it'll be easier to buy an after-market protective case which covers the whole thing. So parents will finally feel okay giving it to kids, which means this will be the switch of choice for younger kids.

Pretty sure this is what I guessed way back. It coming out about same time as Pokemon game, and being this exact size form, yeah, guessed that too. Gonna pat myself on the back. That lack of HDMI though, I wasn't sure they were gonna do that, but I wondered. Makes sense, but is still weird.


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 10, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> Since it's one piece, it'll be easier to buy an after-market protective case which covers the whole thing. So parents will finally feel okay giving it to kids, which means this will be the switch of choice for younger kids.
> 
> Pretty sure this is what I guessed way back. It coming out about same time as Pokemon game, and being this exact size form, yeah, guessed that too. Gonna pat myself on the back. That lack of HDMI though, I wasn't sure they were gonna do that, but I wondered. Makes sense, but is still weird.


I guess they don't wanna put pressure on the device for whatever reason, and also this keeps the original switch as useful and sell-able for those that want a home console.


----------



## PRAGMA (Jul 10, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> I think you can adjust brightness, just no auto brightness option.


Some of what I said is probably inaccurate, its all based on what media stated


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sasori said:


> Are there any photos of the Pokemon sword and shield models?





Spoiler













Spoiler











From:
https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...ng_a_special_pokemon_sword_and_shield_edition


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 10, 2019)

That is a great move from Nintendo.

This isn't a Switch aimed for the "serious" gamers that want all the Switch experience. 

In fact, it is aimed for a particular few peeps:

- Kids: Especially 3DS users. They are looking to slowly migrate the userbase to the Switch, which is smart. The colors are a dead giveaway, and how "portable and friendly" it looks. It kinda reminisces a bit to the GBC/GBA era. 

- Those that are always on the go, really not giving an ass to TV play.
Yes, not all gamers are home dwellers. A lot of peeps are actually mobile, so this is perfect for them. 

- Families having the original Switch.
This also make sense, especially with a family having more than one kid. If they want to take a game on the go, instead of using the docked Switch, they can just buy a portable, affortable switch aimed for that. Great thing that they can even sync their consoles to have the same games and saves too.
Idk about you, but I would be heavily terrified of a child handling my Switch, as it does not look sturdy as hell. So a cheaper one, with a more sturdier build and less components makes more sense.

I, for one, definitely see the value in this. It might not sell like hotcakes in Murica, but I can see Europe or Japan definitely take advantage of it.

More options for the consumers is a good thing, and it doesn't make the original Switch lose any value in owning it, for those that prefer its hybrid capabilities.


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 10, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks beautiful.


----------



## moneychild (Jul 10, 2019)

I have two questions:
After a series of cords and connectors, can I doc the console?
Is it hackable?


----------



## Blue (Jul 10, 2019)

Just hope the Pro version has an IPS 1080p screen.


----------



## ikithme (Jul 10, 2019)

I was hoping the switch lite would still be dock-able, looks like I'll be waiting for the switch pro announcement...


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 10, 2019)

moneychild said:


> I have two questions:
> After a series of cords and connectors, can I doc the console?
> Is it hackable?


Don't obviously know at the moment, but I'm guessing they cut cost by removing the hardware. The OS will be the same, I'm sure, though, so we'll have to see if donor parts could be soldered on to give us output.

But I'm gonna doubt it. And we'll see where the scene is when it's released. Assume no for a while.


----------



## aykay55 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wait so it’s using the same Tegra X1 as the original Switch, so it has the same capability. But the the Switch Lite is only playable in handheld mode. So it means it would never use the the full 768 MHz GPU clock. So why would Nintendo put in a more capable chip that could never be used to it’s full potential? They could’ve put in a chip that can only do up to 500 MHz or something.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 10, 2019)

I got big hands and this one is patched against hacking so no thank you.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2019)

aykay55 said:


> Wait so it’s using the same Tegra X1 as the original Switch, so it has the same capability. But the the Switch Lite is only playable in handheld mode. So it means it would never use the the full 768 MHz GPU clock. So why would Nintendo put in a more capable chip that could never be used to it’s full potential? They could’ve put in a chip that can only do up to 500 MHz or something.


...like what chip though?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> Don't obviously know at the moment, but I'm guessing they cut cost by removing the hardware. The OS will be the same, I'm sure, though, so we'll have to see if donor parts could be soldered on to give us output.
> 
> But I'm gonna doubt it. And we'll see where the scene is when it's released. Assume no for a while.


The OS may be altered. Akin to how they changed the 3Ds fw for the 2ds. So, certain options may not be there.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 10, 2019)

CONS:
- Cheaply made and surely as durable as a 2DS
- No detachable joycons
- No TV output/ TV mode
- Uglier and more limited colours
- Impossible to repair/change the joysticks without buying the whole console or sending it to big N
- No tabletop mode (No kickstand, for some games, go pay an $80 extra for the controllers)
- It's not a switch, the name means nothing
- No HD rumble/ No rumble at all (R.I.P your immersion)
- No IR port so no Labo/ 12Sh*t support
- Smaller screen with difficulties to read the text
- Might not be able to adjust brightness (?)
- No kickstand
- No ethernet
- No external drives (No USB)
- No controller adapters (No USB)
- No wired controllers support (No USB)
- No dock
- Shitty speakers
- Might be more portable but won't portable enough to place it in your pocket
- The worse experience possible on Switch
- Certainly not hackable for a long time (No RCM, certainly on later firmwares)
- Will encourage developers to make games only compatible with handheld and maybe remove features to make the game work for the shittier console

PROS:
- Pay $100 less, except if you play anything other than solo games
- Better DPAD for controls, but you can get that on a real Switch with 3rd-Party joycons
- Might have a better battery by 20 minutes at most if you're lucky
- Weights less
- A bit more portable (Not sure as you can't remove the joycons anymore..., Won't stay in your pocket)

Yeah, an inferiour console with nothing but a lot of cons... Will either buy a real Switch or a Switch PRO...


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 10, 2019)

aykay55 said:


> Wait so it’s using the same Tegra X1 as the original Switch, so it has the same capability. But the the Switch Lite is only playable in handheld mode. So it means it would never use the the full 768 MHz GPU clock. So why would Nintendo put in a more capable chip that could never be used to it’s full potential? They could’ve put in a chip that can only do up to 500 MHz or something.


It's probably cheaper to continue buying most of the same hardware. I'd imagine this just has more effecient layout with minimal changes to hardware, mainly dropping stuff like HDMI and joycons rails.

That and they don't ever have to worry about compatibility. Coding for one game will work for both, same for fixes updates. Makes their devs lives easier and everyone's lives easier. No need to code special.



HRudyPlayZ said:


> CONS:
> 
> - No ethernet
> 
> ...



It looks like it's still powered/recharged by usb-c on the bottom...but perhaps no data lanes? Hmmm...wonder what they removed in that case. Gonna be fun to see.


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Jul 10, 2019)

Crazywhitie said:


> $199


Sucks it cannot be connected to a tv set. Why is it called a switch still?


----------



## Techjunky90 (Jul 10, 2019)

It's more logical for Nintendo to release Nintendo TV. A Nintendo switch made like the nvidia shield tv. No screen, no battery, no charging rails etc. A console that runs from a dedicated power supply. Could be a "pro" while using the same chipset clocked at much higher speeds. Would also be cheaper than releasing a "lite" model.


----------



## MK73DS (Jul 10, 2019)

It's a good idea but I feel like they removed more than 1/3 of the product, so the price is still too high imo. 
The dock is $80 so the regular Switch with detachable joycon and output to TV capability is $220.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Hielkenator2 said:


> Sucks it cannot be connected to a tv set. Why is it called a switch still?


Yes I kno it's stupid but theyl prob say you can still switch if hav 2 switches


----------



## gird (Jul 10, 2019)

Would've been perfect for me if it didn't lose compatibility with like 25% of the games because of not having TV/Docked Mode. 

(Also the colors are pretty ugly, gray isnt as bad though)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2019)

Actually some restraint from Nintendo here -- I would have thought Christmas last year for something like this, maybe January. The lack of HDMI out is somewhat confusing -- I know the mini HDMI sockets are rather dubious in quality but still would have liked to have it.

Guess it will also mean the end of the IR and tilt features as well, or for them to be relegated to complete gimmicks in minor games.



Flame said:


> Nintendo is very dim with ideas at the moment.
> 
> they need a Lite Switch.
> 
> ...




Wonder if we start calling it the lite switch if certain people will get all pissy like they did with xbone. I will however settle for this being the end of the "hybrid" discussion.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Jul 10, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The 5.5in screen is also a huge turnoff, too many games already have utterly awful text scaling in handheld mode, gonna need a magnifying glass just to see half the shit on this one.



i don't have a switch, but i agree with you. makes me wonder if nintendo, someday, will release a XL version of switch (even if it means only 1 inch more).


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 10, 2019)

Wuigi said:


> If they still use the same technology in the analog sticks there will be lots of happy customers with failing sticks after some time.


Same concern... international markets where Nintendo is not officially present (several) will be extra double fucked.


----------



## Erfg1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Nah. I prefer my removable controllers. But how will this affect games going forward?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 10, 2019)

The notch is there so you can still charge it with the dock assuming you have one.

Someone said without the dock the switch would cost 220. Nope. The 80 dollar priced dock is a markup in cost for them to make more money. So are the 70 dollar pair of joycon cost.

I’m surprised Nintendo went through of producing a model without tv out and kept the name. Should of been called Nintendo MiniS, Nintendo XS or Nintendo GoS

Edit: if cloud saves actually worked for all games, i’d consider buying the Switch Lite and never undock the Switch Classic ever again.but since this isn’t the case, buying a model without tv out is a non-starter.


----------



## bodefuceta (Jul 10, 2019)

The Switch has an awesome library and making it more accessible is in the right direction. I hope they'll announce an even cheaper tv-only model.

But I absolutely despise this design. The analogs are very vulnerable while transporting and not being replaceable it's a nightmare situation. Worser than Vita which I hate carrying. A carrying case is not optional and should have been included. Otherwise it's perfectly fine.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Seriously in 30 years or something when new nintendo staff look back on this and they see its called switch lite theyl say laughing they did fk up with the name


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 10, 2019)

I REALLY like that yellow colour.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 10, 2019)

I don't see the point. It's barely more portable than the actual switch. I want an actual portable device that fits in my pocket. That's the entire point of a handheld. If I need to carry it in its own special case because it's open faced and too large for pockets, the fuck is the point? I might as well use my basic switch which is the exact same thing.

Just make a new damn handheld like the DS. I actually miss touch screen games.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 10, 2019)

Just had a horrible thought. What if Nintendo didn’t want to pay for the TV rights management shit HDMI has for the new model. So they could sell a grip that connects to the switch lite that adds TV out support and features a kick stand?  Thus passing the hdmi rights management cost to customers


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

bodefuceta said:


> The Switch has an awesome library and making it more accessible is in the right direction. I hope they'll announce an even cheaper tv-only model.
> 
> But I absolutely despise this design. The analogs are very vulnerable while transporting and not being replaceable it's a nightmare situation. Worser than Vita which I hate carrying. A carrying case is not optional and should have been included. Otherwise it's perfectly fine.


Pricing a switch console without basic things like removable joycons and no tv out at $200(before tax) is not accessible

You can get used full switch consoles for that price


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 10, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> The notch is there so you can still charge it with the dock assuming you have one.


Would it even fit?


----------



## aykay55 (Jul 10, 2019)

Honestly speaking I don’t know why they took the docking feature out. To keep costs low, they could’ve just not included a dock in the box. That way parents could buy a Lite for each of their kids but only buy one dock which all of them share. Anyone who wanted a dock could buy it separately.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 10, 2019)

ibn4 the Wii Mini all over again


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 10, 2019)

I've seen used Switches go for $200 CAD without accessories, so I'd get that and some joycons and a charger over the Switch Lite at $260 CAD. There's no way I'd buy this thing with how badly the analogue sticks drift on joycons. Got 2 pairs, left controller stick drifts on each.


aykay55 said:


> Honestly speaking I don’t know why they took the docking feature out. To keep costs low, they could’ve just not included a dock in the box. That way parents could buy a Lite for each of their kids but only buy one dock which all of them share. Anyone who wanted a dock could buy it separately.


No HDMI out and no kickstand either. So I don't think Super Mario Party is playable on it.


----------



## Gunz4Hire (Jul 10, 2019)

what about the games that use the joy cons detatched?


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jul 10, 2019)

The regular Switch deserves gold. And I say if a Switchi comes out I will fucking die.


----------



## aykay55 (Jul 10, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> Would it even fit?


It’s still the same depth you’re good


----------



## bodefuceta (Jul 10, 2019)

aykay55 said:


> Honestly speaking I don’t know why they took the docking feature out. To keep costs low, they could’ve just not included a dock in the box. That way parents could buy a Lite for each of their kids but only buy one dock which all of them share. Anyone who wanted a dock could buy it separately.


Thermals


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 10, 2019)

aykay55 said:


> Honestly speaking I don’t know why they took the docking feature out. To keep costs low, they could’ve just not included a dock in the box. That way parents could buy a Lite for each of their kids but only buy one dock which all of them share. Anyone who wanted a dock could buy it separately.



they do a dockless version in Japan for $226 but this lite was supposed to target mainly kids I guess this will eventually drop to $150 once the Pro is announced


----------



## DuoForce (Jul 10, 2019)

These look fucking cool. I’ll be getting one when it comes out that’s for sure. (Hopefully it gets exploited because I hate paying for games)


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 10, 2019)

great the replacement for my 2ds has come


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 10, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> no HDMI out and no kickstand either. So I don't think Super Mario Party is playable on it.


provided you can sync joycons without attaching them, they might still allow mario party to be played if they allow an exception for the mini in an update. Just allow mini to be in "tabletop" mode somehow. It's...possible. But not very likely at all.


----------



## yadspi (Jul 10, 2019)

It is confirmed that it doesn't have gyro? Aiming in Zelda and other games is gonna be near impossible with the standard sticks. I wanted one when I saw the clip but smaller screen and STILL no scaling when in handheld ( I use glasses and barely see text in Zelda) no TV out and no gyro is no for me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Hielkenator2 said:


> Sucks it cannot be connected to a tv set


well that is why it's called the switch LITE


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2019)

yadspi said:


> It is confirmed that it doesn't have gyro? Aiming in Zelda and other games is gonna be near impossible with the standard sticks. I wanted one when I saw the clip but smaller screen and STILL no scaling when in handheld ( I use glasses and barely see text in Zelda) no TV out and no gyro is no for me.


It still has the accelerometers/gyroscope so motion controls for games in handheld mode will still work.


----------



## dude1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Gunz4Hire said:


> what about the games that use the joy cons detatched?


they said in the announcement trailer for games like that you need to buy extra joycons for those


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Gunz4Hire said:


> what about the games that use the joy cons detatched?


need to sync separate joycons


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 10, 2019)

aykay55 said:


> It’s still the same depth you’re good
> 
> View attachment 172683


But it's not as long, so, the sticks will be a hassle, right?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 10, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> provided you can sync joycons without attaching them, they might still allow mario party to be played if they allow an exception for the mini in an update. Just allow mini to be in "tabletop" mode somehow. It's...possible. But not very likely at all.


They should make an update for SMP that allows you to play in handheld mode. That seems easier than adding a "docked" mode to the Switch Lite (because that would probably overclock it and cause it to heat up).

I play my Switch exclusively in handheld mode save for Mario Party (and Warriors Orochi 4 split screen), so I'd consider the Lite if I couldn't get a used Switch without a dock for a similar price.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 10, 2019)

gird said:


> Would've been perfect for me if it didn't lose compatibility with like 25% of the games because of not having TV/Docked Mode.
> 
> (Also the colors are pretty ugly, gray isnt as bad though)


are there even games that dont work in handheld? i enever saw a game that only works on tv imo.besdies like mario party? which will probably recieve an update to work with it, if they say you need to buy joycons for 1-2 switch to work and whatnot.

i wonder if batery life is better, if this thing can get like easy 5 hours batery life it could be good, i only play switch portable mode so i dont care much for for it.




Techjunky90 said:


> It's more logical for Nintendo to release Nintendo TV. A Nintendo switch made like the nvidia shield tv. No screen, no battery, no charging rails etc. A console that runs from a dedicated power supply. Could be a "pro" while using the same chipset clocked at much higher speeds. Would also be cheaper than releasing a "lite" model.


that would just be worthless, first nintendo has been defeated over and over on home market and been thriumphant in portable market, anyone who wants to play big games on a huge tv doesnt go for nintendo, they go for ps4 or xbone, so  nintendo going back to releasing a pure switch home mode would just suck, well i will probably dont buy this but if there is ever a switch pro i will get it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

Excellent. I would buy it. One switch will be for hacks, emulators and backups and the lite will be for online. Can we pre-order it already?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 10, 2019)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Once, I got banned because of you


I don't know who you are and seeing as how this is off topic take it to PMs or smth

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> are there even games that dont work in handheld? i enever saw a game that only works on tv imo.besdies like mario party? which will probably recieve an update to work with it, if they say you need to buy joycons for 1-2 switch to work and whatnot.
> 
> i wonder if batery life is better, if this thing can get like easy 5 hours batery life it could be good, i only play switch portable mode so i dont care much for for it.
> 
> ...



I think there are some third party games that only work on handheld but I've never seen any tv-only games

Edit: Even super mario party works handheld, you just need to use the joy-cons wirelessly


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 10, 2019)

abilaunken said:


> So the lite is solo handheld, maybe the pro doenst have a screen at all, just a box to connect to a tv



 Just buy a switch with a broken screen. 3d print a case for it. get one that is able to RCM and overclock it--- there ya go how to make a screenless switch pro


----------



## andyhappypants (Jul 10, 2019)

What’s the fucking point in that? 

FU Nintendo, the OG switch will be the last system of yours I’ll ever buy!


----------



## djnate27 (Jul 10, 2019)

Why didn't they name it the 'Lite Switch' instead of the 'Switch Lite'? Henceforth, I will only refer to it as '*The Lite Switch*'!


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 10, 2019)

andyhappypants said:


> What’s the fucking point in that?
> 
> FU Nintendo, the OG switch will be the last system of yours I’ll ever buy!


For people that don't want to pay $300+ so their child can play a Switch game or two?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> well that is why it's called the switch LITE


Remember the smaller DS that didn't lack any features and was an overall improvement in everything but durability? The DS _LITE_.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Remember the smaller DS that didn't lack any features and was an overall improvement in everything but durability? The DS _LITE_.


remember the new 3ds that didn't come with a charger cable? this is what nintendo does now they take away features instead of adding them


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 10, 2019)

So they're finally doing proper limited edition designs, and it's on the lite version that nobody wants. What the hell Nintendo 

I also question why they removed support for TV out. The Tegra chip is capable of it, and the hardware that handles it is in the dock anyway. Just make a smaller dock as a separate addon so those who want can buy it along with a Pro Controller or a JoyCon set later on to enable TV out, the manufacturing cost and the up front cost to customers is the same so there's no downside to doing this. If it's a matter of inadequate cooling, simply limit the TV out to 720p, those that want 1080p can buy the OG and those who mainly just want to use it handheld but maybe occasionally will want to hook it up to the TV to play Mario Kart, Mario Party or Smash will be fine with 720p. Better to have the option than to not have it at all.


----------



## ganons (Jul 10, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Uh. Yeah. You must have missed the "Lite" portion of it's name? It also doesn't have a camera, HD rumble, or motion controls. Please explain what the point of a Lite version would be if it had all the same specs as the standard Switch minus the dock.



 I said Nintendo as usual. Let's look at the Switch, old soc, 32gb internal storage, expensive accessories. I rest my case.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 10, 2019)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> Glad I held off on getting a Switch, think one of these will do nicely.


that D pad tho


----------



## Doran754 (Jul 10, 2019)

This is literally the exact opposite of what I was hoping for. Might have to bite and buy a switch now doesn't look like a pro version is coming anytime soon.


----------



## Doverking1 (Jul 10, 2019)

All the idiots saying its a pointless product lmao. 

Who the fuck plays games on their tv with a switch? If I have literally any other modren console/pc then I much rather play games on that. 

This thing couldnt have come sooner, using this piece of junk in handheld mode is a chore. Now we have one optimized for that.


----------



## TheZander (Jul 10, 2019)

I can't wait to trade my current switch in for this one. I'm always losing my joycons and getting it stuck in tv mode. Too much for me to handle.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 10, 2019)

shamzie said:


> This is literally the exact opposite of what I was hoping for. Might have to bite and buy a switch now doesn't look like a pro version is coming anytime soon.



Next year at the latest. The same CPU that makes this shrunken model possible will open up a little more performance when placed in the regular sized switch casing.


----------



## lincruste (Jul 10, 2019)

DBlaze said:


> Should've called it the Gameboy Switch


 except it doesn't switch


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 10, 2019)

Nintendo knows they can't compete in the living room so they completely ditched that part of the switch.
Nearly everyone on the internet likes to throw around the fact that the switch was a portable and how wonderful it is at that because that's really the only saving grace the device has.
So there you have it, nintendo is now capitalizing on that and has plenty of internet comments to back that decision.


----------



## lincruste (Jul 10, 2019)

Some random fuck broke into my appartment and stole my Switch two weeks ago, I'll probably grab this one if I have to get a new console.


----------



## Tumoche (Jul 10, 2019)

Was it that difficult to add docking capabilities Nintendo? Really? It already has usb C! Come on!


----------



## SonicMC (Jul 10, 2019)

I might be opposite of others here... but I would of liked a switch home edition. You know drop the screen, joy-cons, make it a tiny box like the playstation vita TV with an HDMI port, ethernet and USB Ports built in. Forget portable mode altogether. edit: and bundle it with the switch pro controller


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 10, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> I had replaced my left joycon analog stick once, and it is infinitely better than it was on stock, and even better, I only spent $4 for the replacement.


The problem is that since this is all integrated into one unit, you'll likely have to open the whole thing, probably voiding warranty. I'm hoping they just fixed the stick technology they used.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 10, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> My concern is that the control sticks won't be fixed, and instead of people having to just buy a new overpriced controller to fix it, they'll have to buy a new console.


Yes I agree very good point. I think this lighter version has some serious flaws already.


----------



## goldensun87 (Jul 10, 2019)

Nimrod-002 said:


> the whole fucking point and appeal of the switch was the fact that you can SWITCH, this is a redundant product to fill the portability gab the 3ds used to fill except WE STILL HAVE THE 3DS


Well, it is called the Nintendo SWITCH.  And true to its name, it is now SWITCHing from a hybrid console, into a handheld console and a dedicated home console.  I for one, find it hilarious, since I haven't bought a Switch yet.

P.S. : "Nintendo Switch used Transform!"  "Nintendo Switch used Rollout!"


----------



## Erxkum (Jul 10, 2019)

Doverking1 said:


> All the idiots saying its a pointless product lmao.
> 
> Who the fuck plays games on their tv with a switch? If I have literally any other modren console/pc then I much rather play games on that.
> 
> This thing couldnt have come sooner, using this piece of junk in handheld mode is a chore. Now we have one optimized for that.



Not saying this is a pointless product, as I'm very interested, even more if cloud saving transfers saves between consoles, with that said, I use my switch A LOT on my TV.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 10, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Remember the smaller DS that didn't lack any features and was an overall improvement in everything but durability? The DS _LITE_.


The DS Lite costed the same at launch as the launch model NDS (which had received a price cut prior to DS Lite's release).


----------



## proffk (Jul 10, 2019)

Ninety forgot some games run & look like garbage in handheld mode. They need to push devs to improve quality if the usp is portability only.


----------



## gman666 (Jul 10, 2019)

I guess we're looking at a die shrink and most likely patched Tegra SoC. It would make the most sense because of the reported 30% battery life improvement. Also, the rumors of a new Stadia capable Nvidia Shield TV with die shrink and overclocked GPU makes this seem even more plausible.


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 10, 2019)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> Glad I held off on getting a Switch, think one of these will do nicely.



I would agree but the joy cons are not detachable.
I've had to buy three pairs in 1 year because of drift.
I ditched the PS Vita mainly for this.

----------

PS: It's really upsetting me that Nintendo kept denying there wouldn't be another variant for the Switch!


----------



## chocoboss (Jul 10, 2019)

If itis sell under 200$ it is fine for ppl that have enought money to buy a regular.
but if it is more then it just s**ks


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 10, 2019)

PICTOCHAT said:


> Kinda disappointed that it can't be docked, but oh well. Looking forward to the release.



I'm sure hackers will find a way


----------



## Sillybunnie (Jul 10, 2019)

lots of comments about hd rumble (or 3d rumble) but im embarrassed to ask what the heck is hd rumble vs what rumble exists in other systems? havent really noticed anything different about the switches rumble vs other systems.  is hd rumble only in the joycons or is it in pro controller too? 

i have so many ps4 controllers that instead of buying pro controllers to take up more space in my place i just bought two 8bitdo adapters (got two for under $20)  to repurpose the ps4 controllers collecting dust since way more 4 player games on switch than ps4.  am i missing out on rumble then?


----------



## Techjunky90 (Jul 10, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> are there even games that dont work in handheld? i enever saw a game that only works on tv imo.besdies like mario party? which will probably recieve an update to work with it, if they say you need to buy joycons for 1-2 switch to work and whatnot.
> 
> i wonder if batery life is better, if this thing can get like easy 5 hours batery life it could be good, i only play switch portable mode so i dont care much for for it.
> 
> ...


You realize Nintendo won last gen right? Makes more sense to let the switch be the 3ds replacement and release another home console. Microsoft and Sony are about to release ninth generation consoles. Switch is eighth generation just like the Wii U & 3ds. Nintendo would be better off to release a home console with an upgraded tegra since they are already releasing a switch lite.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 10, 2019)

bodefuceta said:


> The Switch has an awesome library and making it more accessible is in the right direction. I hope they'll announce an even cheaper tv-only model.
> 
> But I absolutely despise this design. The analogs are very vulnerable while transporting and not being replaceable it's a nightmare situation. Worser than Vita which I hate carrying. A carrying case is not optional and should have been included. Otherwise it's perfectly fine.





aykay55 said:


> Honestly speaking I don’t know why they took the docking feature out. To keep costs low, they could’ve just not included a dock in the box. That way parents could buy a Lite for each of their kids but only buy one dock which all of them share. Anyone who wanted a dock could buy it separately.



I honestly wouldn’t be surprised if that’s the plan. Cancel the current switch and sale a specific dock for the lite. Block the current dock from working by putting an unlock chip in the new dock.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 10, 2019)

I like the name- Switch Lite over Switch Mini is so much better

but if this fully loses the TV dock feature? that's a hard fail- AT LEAST INCLUDE that via software- controllers sliding out/HD rumble people can live without... but the whole point of the SWITCH is to connect TV OR handheld

huge missed opportunity... otherwise lets see how it fairs.

260 in canada apparently... I bought mine beat up and used with 3 games a little less then that price and I still actually carry it around from time to time (big pockets)

I'll stick with what I have over this


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 10, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> Would it even fit?



The specs match the rumored ones from accessory manufacturers. So yes it should fit. May harder to remove due to the joysticks. But it should slide in nice and easy


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2019)

The salt towards an option, that some people don't even want. This Switch isn't aimed at them, rather you can get a used Switch or not.

Quite frankly, it isn't aimed at me either. As much as I like portables, I don't want a non-hybrid Switch. Luckily, I doubt the "Switch Pro" will be dock only. 



RedBlueGreen said:


> Switch Lite (because that would probably overclock it and cause it to heat up).


That's a good point, still, if they wanted to, they could have had it underclock on dock. That said, idk, you may as well get a regular Switch, if you want dock mode too.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 10, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> I honestly wouldn’t be surprised if that’s the plan. Cancel the current switch and sale a specific dock for the lite. Block the current dock from working by putting an unlock chip in the new dock.




not a chance in hell will that happen

I think unlike the OG 3DS the OG Switch will live and become more future proof... kinda like that OLED Vita... Nintendo messed up huge all they have to do is include a docking like feature with a cable and the right ports. the insignia dock seems to make all these things work without frying the system


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)

Tac 21 said:


> I like the name- Switch Lite over Switch Mini is so much better


When are you gonna realize it doesnt switch- any name with Switch in is utter nonsense and some people at nintendo should be fkin fired for such stupidity-shouldnt even be a lite version of anything should be putting all ther effort in a better switch


----------



## tatripp (Jul 10, 2019)

Great. We'll have more players on Smash without a Lan connection.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 10, 2019)

Tac 21 said:


> I like the name- Switch Lite over Switch Mini is so much better
> 
> but if this fully loses the TV dock feature? that's a hard fail- AT LEAST INCLUDE that via software- controllers sliding out/HD rumble people can live without... but the whole point of the SWITCH is to connect TV OR handheld
> 
> ...



Nintendo also sales them refurbished on their website for 200.00 without the joycon attachments and without the joycon grip. Full year warrantee included. Honestly I never use the joycon attachments. I also stopped using the joy con grip. Easier just to use my snes pro by 8bitdo. Don’t have to waste time taking the joycons out and such


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 10, 2019)

asdf123 said:


> It doesn't appear to have a kickstand so I doubt they would support external controllers since how would you even use them?



Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 10, 2019)

Well, it's about durn time! So _this_ is one of the rumored devices I've heard so much about. So, here's what we all know so far:


*It does not support TV or Tabletop mode.* That doesn't mean that there won't be hardware (by Nintendo or licensed partners) that makes this possible, or somebody won't try to hack it so it has support (like those people who do custom cases and such for older systems).
It is $100 less (in the U.S., anyway). Part of the reason why the existing Switch costs so much is because of the extra hardware and features that are removed in the Lite version.
The controls are permanently attached to the system, removing some Joy-Con features like HD Rumble and IR Camera. That means you'll have to shell out $80 more bucks for a pair of Joy-Cons for compatible games. Probably best to get them pre-owned at GameStop, or check Ebay, Craigslist, or even thrift stores if you don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it.
The Switch Lite will launch in three colors, with a fourth Pokemon-related design coming in November. Knowing Nintendo, these probably won't be the only designs and colors the Switch Lite will come in.

While new hardware is always exciting, I kind of wonder what this will mean for the Wii U and 3DS systems. The Wii U is currently on life support as it is, and with this new dedicated handheld Switch system, does that mean that 3DSes will be gone too? I worry about the eShop for both consoles, as I have yet to get some games which I've been having my eye on for years and just never had the time or money to spend on such, and I'm sure there are others who feel the same.

I also am a little disappointed about a few things which I hope will be remedied shortly after the Switch Lite's launch:


The lack of TV support. For those who expect this to be like the original Switch system, this will be a bit disconcerting for them. While the Joy-Con issues can be remedied with an additional purchase, the Lite will not be able to be used with a TV dock. At least, that's what we've been told. There may be a way to make it work regardless, but as of right now, we're not sure.
The paid Switch Online service. Online play on devices before the Switch was always free, and should be again - perhaps a Nintendo Switch Online Lite would be appropriate. The difference between paid Online and Online Lite is that Online Lite is free online play without all the perks like cloud storage and NES games (which, in my opinion, should be given access to separately, but whatevs).
No additional hardware that allows Wii, Wii U, and perhaps even 3DS games to be played on the Switch family of systems, in order to keep the life of such going. This could kill support for those consoles, but at the same time the features of such consoles could be compatible with the Switch via software that goes with the hardware that makes those games work (Spotpass, for instance). Backwards compatibility has always been an issue that Nintendo barely addresses, and ignoring the Virtual Console, only two TV consoles have native support for the console previous. It would be nice, still, to see that remedied via extra hardware.
No support, in any form, of SNES, N64, GameCube, Game Boy, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, and Nintendo DS titles on the Switch. Unless I am mistaken, there are no games from those platforms that are on the Switch yet.

This is why I have a blog post about my problems with Nintendo, due to the Switch being overpromoted and costly. I pray, actually, that Nintendo does well, but if they should fail, then I want them to fail and be able to bounce back with better service to consumers. I'm not anti-Nintendo, I'm anti-do-whatever-the-heck-you-want-regardless-of-what-the-customers-want.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 10, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Nintendo also sales them refurbished on their website for 200.00 without the joycon attachments and without the joycon grip. Full year warrantee included. Honestly I never use the joycon attachments. I also stopped using the joy con grip. Easier just to use my snes pro by 8bitdo. Don’t have to waste time taking the joycons out and such




are they in good shape?

thats awesome but probably in USD... and post patched units too for those who want the homebrew


----------



## HtheB (Jul 10, 2019)

The colke


Daisy said:


> It will come in three different colours at launch—yellow, grey, and blue.


Wrong information... It doesn't come in blue, but in turquoise. Please edit op


----------



## SundayWarrior (Jul 10, 2019)

Tac 21 said:


> I like the name- Switch Lite over Switch Mini is so much better


Nintendo [Cut]ich max


----------



## BastarB (Jul 10, 2019)

No docked mode?? No thanks Nintendo


----------



## HtheB (Jul 10, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> *It does not support TV or Tabletop mode.*


Yes, it does support tabletop mode as you can connect other joycons on it..


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2019)

I like Switch Lite because of the pun Light Switch.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 10, 2019)

HtheB said:


> Yes, it does support tabletop mode as you can connect other joycons on it..


Check the bottom of the page again. Tabletop Mode for Nintendo Switch Lite is greyed out. However, thinking as I type, you may still have a point in that Tabletop Mode may not be so much dependent on hardware as it is on how you can prop the system up. The fact that the Lite supports Joy-Cons already gives it a chance to be used on a table; we just need some sort of stand for it. Perhaps something similar to the Wii U Gamepad stand?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 10, 2019)

Tac 21 said:


> are they in good shape?
> 
> thats awesome but probably in USD... and post patched units too for those who want the homebrew



Idk. I just know Nintendo sales them. I preordered my switch 3 hours before Nintendo announced preorders being open. I assume they would be. I have known a few people who have bought refurbished devices from Nintendo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HarvHouHacker said:


> Check the bottom of the page again. Tabletop Mode for Nintendo Switch Lite is greyed out. However, thinking as I type, you may still have a point in that Tabletop Mode may not be so much dependent on hardware as it is on how you can prop the system up. The fact that the Lite supports Joy-Cons already gives it a chance to be used on a table; we just need some sort of stand for it. Perhaps something similar to the Wii U Gamepad stand?



Nintendo may be planning a charging stand that doubles as a kick stand and grip enhancer. If not, I am sure  a 3rd party may come up with something


----------



## MiiJack (Jul 10, 2019)

I actually doubt that this revision wouldn't be able to "dock" to the TV. Unless the Mariko was designed to not to.


----------



## Vereor_Nox (Jul 10, 2019)

I think this will eventually replace the 3DS. Nintendo will have different versions of one console that can play all the same games.

I also think the Switch Lite is geared towards children and teens. cheaper and easier to use. Though I wouldn't mined owning it and I'm 39, haha


----------



## Jayro (Jul 10, 2019)

Nimrod-002 said:


> the whole fucking point and appeal of the switch was the fact that you can SWITCH, this is a redundant product to fill the portability gab the 3ds used to fill except WE STILL HAVE THE 3DS


Except the 3DS died when the Switch launched. Haven't touched mine in two full years.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chartube12 said:


> Idk. I just know Nintendo sales them. I preordered my switch 3 hours before Nintendo announced preorders being open. I assume they would be. I have known a few people who have bought refurbished devices from Nintendo.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


There's already a $20 first-party stand for it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I want to know if it has a cheaper price, what the size difference is, if any, and if it contains the Mariko chips. And is the battery life any better since there's no HD rumble and possibly a smaller screen?


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 10, 2019)

Wish this console was around years ago.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Except the 3DS died when the Switch launched. Haven't touched mine in two full years.


Good for you. I still play games on mine and it still had releases when Switch was released.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2019)

I'd be more impressed if it were a clamshell design..


----------



## netovsk (Jul 10, 2019)

This is awesome. Definitely want it.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 10, 2019)

eriol33 said:


> if it costs half of the original switch, it maybe worth it, I would rather to buy the original since the lite version cannot connect to the tv. I prefer to play my games on a big screen


$200 is not half of $300. It is 2/3.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darth Meteos said:


> This is really bad. All the modular Switch games are going to stop coming out, because developers won't want half a market on their game.
> 
> Nintendo Switch*!
> 
> *doesn't actually switch


Just like how developers started making DSi-only and Playstation Pro-only games, right?


----------



## Olmectron (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope clearly says not compatible with the dock
> 
> 
> soooooo incoming way to hack it?


I'm actually thinking like. "What?"

They say no "tabletop mode", but you can sync joy-cons, so given you use a tablet stand or something to make the console not fall while playing, you actually get to play in "tabletop mode". Probably because the package doesn't include extra hardware for making it work this way, they say so.

In before it's discovered at launch it actually works with third party docks connected to TV, but they didn't say because they were removing the dock from the original package. And this is so that people don't stop buying the original Switch.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 10, 2019)

wow, its too big. why can't they make one that will fit in your pocket. that's my whole complaint with the switch.


----------



## WadsRUs (Jul 10, 2019)

Seems dumb to miss out the ability to dock it for playing on the TV - few extra components are needed for that ability and even with this reduced form factor I'm thinking it it could have been done. If so this implies it was a deliberate marketing ploy by Nintendo to ensure it's seen as a non-docking Switch.

This does then beat the whole docking idea behind the Switch which seems nuts and is bound to confuse some people.

All that aside, I'm sure it'll sell in very large numbers.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is it's replacement



No more stability updates for 3DS 
I still play my 3DS every day.

That side,
I will buy one, but i need bigger pockets now, time set my wife to work on the sewing machine 
(Next Switch DS, cause i like the (3)DS just cause it protects the screen on th GO  )


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2019)

MiiJack said:


> I actually doubt that this revision wouldn't be able to "dock" to the TV. Unless the Mariko was designed to not to.



That needs a special chip on the board for that to work. If Nintendo didn't intend for it not to be able to dock it, it will not dock without modifications.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 10, 2019)

Welcome to the Switch that doesn't Switch anymore!

Also you wanted a Switch Pro with more power to play games at higher frame rates? We here at Nintendo HQ take your suggestions and comments very seriously. Your input is very valuable to us and we strive to deliver based on popular demand.

With that said, *fuck you*.

Sincerely, 

Nintendo of Japan


----------



## stephrk398 (Jul 10, 2019)

The Switch that doesn't 'switch' at all


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 10, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> Welcome to the Switch that doesn't Switch anymore!
> 
> Also you wanted a Switch Pro with more power to play games at higher frame rates? We here at Nintendo HQ take your suggestions and comments very seriously. Your input is very valuable to us and we strive to deliver based on popular demand.
> 
> ...


Put a bit strongly, but that seems to be how loyal fans are getting treated.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 10, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> Welcome to the Switch that doesn't Switch anymore!
> 
> Also you wanted a Switch Pro with more power to play games at higher frame rates? We here at Nintendo HQ take your suggestions and comments very seriously. Your input is very valuable to us and we strive to deliver based on popular demand.
> 
> ...


The pro revision will probably be released next year.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> The pro revision will probably be released next year.


right after they release the switch lite XL


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 10, 2019)

I know Nintendo said that the Switch Lite can't dock but that won't stop me from trying a usb c to usb c cable with it


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 10, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Meh. Colors are pretty ugly IMO, gray is ok but the others are too bright for my taste.
> 
> The 5.5in screen is also a huge turnoff, too many games already have utterly awful text scaling in handheld mode, gonna need a magnifying glass just to see half the shit on this one.



*Eye screams in MK11 for Switch*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I know Nintendo said that the Switch Lite can't dock but that won't stop me from trying a usb c to usb c cable with it


which instantly bricks it


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> which instantly bricks it



Very funny -_-


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 10, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Except the 3DS died when the Switch launched. Haven't touched mine in two full years.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The battery life is reportedly 20-30% longer lasting from what I've read, though it's game dependent.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WhiteMaze said:


> Welcome to the Switch that doesn't Switch anymore!
> 
> Also you wanted a Switch Pro with more power to play games at higher frame rates? We here at Nintendo HQ take your suggestions and comments very seriously. Your input is very valuable to us and we strive to deliver based on popular demand.
> 
> ...





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Plstic said:


> wow, its too big. why can't they make one that will fit in your pocket. that's my whole complaint with the switch.



I kind of agree, but I'm really not so sure how much smaller they'd make it. If it was pocketable, I might be taking the portability-only pill more easily as opposed to joining in the roastfest here!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 10, 2019)

At the end of the day, this will be the 2DS of the Switch: smaller without using the main gimmick the system was intended to use, except as opposed to it using a very...dated effect that really only was a thing because of Avatar, this is a vital part of what made the Switch so unique: being able to play on the go and on the TV. While I like that they included an actual d-pad so I can actually play fighting games not named MK11 (with its Adam Orth-approved Always Online badge) on the go, the hackability of this really hurts it, and the battery life improvements, while better than nothing I'm sure, still are probably asking for one to carry a fucking brick in their pocket with cables bunched up to essentially hold the falling rock that is the Switch's battery life while playing the Rocky theme because that's what I picture when I see the Switch's charge cycle when it's not being charged via the dock.

But, if I wanted a d-pad for the Switch, I'd just order two sets of grey Joy-Cons (for both of my Switches, one being clean and the other being hacked), and put some skins on them and maybe the Switches and docks for good measure to make my system stand out because why the fuck not?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

"As a dedicated handheld gaming device, Nintendo Switch Lite does not support output to a TV."

How much does it cost to add HDMI output? Handheld mode on regular switch sucks so I was hoping to trade in for a mini, but this is a deal breaker


----------



## Olmectron (Jul 10, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> Welcome to the Switch that doesn't Switch anymore!
> 
> Also you wanted a Switch Pro with more power to play games at higher frame rates? We here at Nintendo HQ take your suggestions and comments very seriously. Your input is very valuable to us and we strive to deliver based on popular demand.
> 
> ...


The Wall Street Journal rumored both variants, a powered up console and a more portable console. Next year, we'll see the release of the NS Pro. With improved CPU and exclusive games. A la N3DS. Look at the 2DS and New3DS release dates. The original 2DS was released 2 years and a half later than the original 3DS. The New 3DS came out until 4 years later than the original 3DS. The cycle will be repeated. After the NS Pro, it will take one and a half more years, and you'll get the Nintendo Switch Lite XL, a 9" console, but won't be able to connect it to the TV.

It's still too soon to tell people you'll make a better revision of the console with games they won't be able to get in the older revision.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HarvHouHacker said:


> Check the bottom of the page again. Tabletop Mode for Nintendo Switch Lite is greyed out. However, thinking as I type, you may still have a point in that Tabletop Mode may not be so much dependent on hardware as it is on how you can prop the system up. The fact that the Lite supports Joy-Cons already gives it a chance to be used on a table; we just need some sort of stand for it. Perhaps something similar to the Wii U Gamepad stand?


You could actually use the Wii U Gamepad stand.

If you mean for charging while playing I'm pretty sure these stands for tablets will work alright:
https://www.amazon.com/Multi-Angle-Nintendo-Switch-Lamicall-Tablet/dp/B01LZAYH58


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2019)

Portable-only is a surprise, but I guess it makes more sense to do that instead of limiting docked mode to 720p.  Not much about it that appeals to me personally, though, so I'll wait on the Switch Pro revision.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> provided you can sync joycons without attaching them, they might still allow mario party to be played if they allow an exception for the mini in an update. Just allow mini to be in "tabletop" mode somehow. It's...possible. But not very likely at all.


do you think the switch pro controller will also be compatible


Tumoche said:


> Was it that difficult to add docking capabilities Nintendo? Really? It already has usb C! Come on!


The dock itself is the thing that makes the console expensive. If Nintendo included a dock with each of these new consoles it would only be a downgrade


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> The dock itself is the thing that makes the console expensive. If Nintendo included a dock with each of these new consoles it would only be a downgrade


On what planet? The dock is just a basic DP to HDMI converter, some CMOS flash chips, some unknown chip (probably just communicates with the Switch) and a USB controller housed in cheap plastic. It probably costs Nintendo $20 to manufacture the thing, it sure as hell isn't some super expensive component of the Switch as a whole.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> On what planet? The dock is just a basic DP to HDMI converter, some CMOS flash chips, some unknown chip (probably just communicates with the Switch) and a USB controller housed in cheap plastic. It probably costs Nintendo $20 to manufacture the thing, it sure as hell isn't some super expensive component of the Switch as a whole.


Nintendo sells dock packages here so that is $60 bucks less, and removing the standard joycons and HD rumble and making everything to one piece only takes away $40


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2019)

It's likely they're getting the price down just by using the leftover X1 chips that can't hit the required clock speed for docked mode.  Also by having the joycons fixed to it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Nintendo sells dock packages here so that is $60 bucks less, and removing the standard joycons and he rumble and making everything to one piece only takes away $40


And what does Nintendo's MSRP have to do with anything? The dock still doesn't cost $60 to manufacture, it's not "expensive" for Nintendo to include a $20 hunk of plastic in a bundle when it's Nintendo paying for it. They didn't remove the dock because it's some huge cost saving measure, they removed the dock so they can offer their new standard "gimmick-less" version of their console.


----------



## yadspi (Jul 10, 2019)

I don't care if it doesn't come with a dock...just TV-OUT...I'm sad and happy...I wanted one so badly when I saw only the picture without any info but now I don't have to spend money.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 10, 2019)

I like the green one and might get it, but still considering waiting it out for the Pro and really wish they'd bring back Atomic Purple.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 10, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> You realize Nintendo won last gen right? Makes more sense to let the switch be the 3ds replacement and release another home console. Microsoft and Sony are about to release ninth generation consoles. Switch is eighth generation just like the Wii U & 3ds. Nintendo would be better off to release a home console with an upgraded tegra since they are already releasing a switch lite.


won last gen lol, for nintendo last gen is wiiu, just becuase you consider wiiu this gen its not the case for nintendo, for nintendo wiiu is last gen and showed people dont want a dedicated homeconsole from them anymore specialy if underpowered, while they won every portable console war ever.

releasing another underpowered home console would just make it flop again, its best being the best portable than the weakest home console, so yeah with switch they get to be the best portable while still holding a part of the home for the dedicated fans that prefer it, releasing a home only version would be a very bad call becuase switch is really underpowered to be a home console only.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2019)

To be fair, "Switch Home" could use the same parts that the next gen consoles are using. 

Anyway, for people asking for even a smaller Switch... eh. People are already complaining about the screen size as it is.


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Jul 10, 2019)

So... with this different colors means that new themes are pretty much confirmed, right?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 10, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> The battery life is reportedly 20-30% longer lasting from what I've read, though it's game dependent.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




The battery is 20%-30% longer with a *smaller* screen? By golly we've struck the scientific breakthrough of the year!

Sorry but had to say that.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 10, 2019)

Nintendo of America filed for a change of SoC type and change of ram type with the FCC. This change is for the original size model. This is in additional to the fcc filing for the Switch Lite.

It may be safe to assume both models are having the updated (upgraded?) internals. The NS Lite not being Dock compatible must be a software limitation.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

no tv out no buy


----------



## Milenko (Jul 11, 2019)

All of you saying that it can't use the tv and aren't buying it do you already own a switch? Would you really have bought the lite if it could? Always wonder if people are genuinely upset or are just hivemind complaining


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> And what does Nintendo's MSRP have to do with anything? The dock still doesn't cost $60 to manufacture, it's not "expensive" for Nintendo to include a $20 hunk of plastic in a bundle when it's Nintendo paying for it. They didn't remove the dock because it's some huge cost saving measure, they removed the dock so they can offer their new standard "gimmick-less" version of their console.


Remember that to make profit you need to sell your items for more than they took to be manufactured, and knowing Nintendo that is why the dock costs $60


----------



## warweeny (Jul 11, 2019)

Nimrod-002 said:


> the whole fucking point and appeal of the switch was the fact that you can SWITCH, this is a redundant product to fill the portability gab the 3ds used to fill except WE STILL HAVE THE 3DS



it always was a handheld, nintendo fanboys and nintendo them selves were just in denial.

Mobile cpu? check
Mobile gpu? check
Mobile memory? check


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 11, 2019)

warweeny said:


> it always was a handheld, nintendo fanboys and nintendo them selves were just in denial.
> 
> Mobile cpu? check
> Mobile gpu? check
> Mobile memory? check



IDK that anyone was in denial. It just so happens it has the functionality of a console and the portability of the WiiaBU's Gamepad without an invisible tether to a glorified DVD player. Without the ability to Switch, it makes buying a new one of these for anyone who's life isn't on an airplane all the time or something to that effect a hard sell for their use case if they come to a home consistently every day like yours truly here now that he's done with college.

It's all about options, and I for one find the Switch Lite to not have as many options as the OG Switch. Plus, who knows about what the hackability of the Lite is gonna be?


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jul 11, 2019)

This is like taking away all the stuffs that made the switch unique and just turned it into a generic handheld.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 11, 2019)

Unleanone999 said:


> This is like taking away all the stuffs that made the switch unique and just turned it into a generic handheld.



A very powerful handheld, but still not the top of its class compared to something like the GPD WIN series.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2019)

Unleanone999 said:


> This is like taking away all the stuffs that made the switch unique and just turned it into a generic handheld.


Which is exactly what a lot of people were asking for.  Switch Lite is to Switch as N2DS is to N3DS.  It makes sense to have a portable-only revision now that Nintendo is the only major player in the portable console market.  OTOH I don't think it would make any sense to have a stationary-only revision with a mobile chip, especially since Shield TV already exists.  Nintendo might surprise me again though.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Jul 11, 2019)

Missing rumble could have been overlooked if it's supported in the wireless Joy-Con or Pro controllers.

What this needs is an aftermarket video capture card or mini HDMI conversion hardmod.


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Jul 11, 2019)

Sexy little console.  Very cool.

Personally when I get a Switch, I want one that can be docked.  But this is still cool.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 11, 2019)

Pluupy said:


> Just like how developers started making DSi-only and Playstation Pro-only games, right?


That's the point. They won't make games exclusively for the old modular Switch anymore, because it's only half a market.


----------



## yadspi (Jul 11, 2019)

Milenko said:


> All of you saying that it can't use the tv and aren't buying it do you already own a switch? Would you really have bought the lite if it could? Always wonder if people are genuinely upset or are just hivemind complaining


Yes, I love playing on tv but hate the handheld, I feel the rattling of the joycons, hate the buttons for a dpad and it’s a tad to big for carrying it around, add to that the short battery life. So yes, I was very much in love till the no tv out

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Which is exactly what a lot of people were asking for.  Switch Lite is to Switch as N2DS is to N3DS.  It makes sense to have a portable-only revision now that Nintendo is the only major player in the portable console market.  OTOH I don't think it would make any sense to have a stationary-only revision with a mobile chip, especially since Shield TV already exists.  Nintendo might surprise me again though.


It makes sense but why not sell a lite dock separately or and adapter for the current one or just a usbc to hdmi cable?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2019)

yadspi said:


> It makes sense but why not sell a lite dock separately or and adapter for the current one or just a usbc to hdmi cable?


My theory is that they're saving on cost by using low-binned X1 chips in Switch Lite, and they didn't want to cap docked mode at portable mode performance levels.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 11, 2019)

Unleanone999 said:


> This is like taking away all the stuffs that made the switch unique and just turned it into a generic handheld.




That's all some people want though.
Want a full-featured Switch instead? They sell that too.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 11, 2019)

I wont be getting this. The regular switch is portable enough for me. i rarely take it on the go. Now if they would have given it more power so it works faster then a docked switch then id think about it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 11, 2019)

ganons said:


> I said Nintendo as usual. Let's look at the Switch, old soc, 32gb internal storage, expensive accessories. I rest my case.



You said "Switch Lite with a gimped size screen." I rest my case.


----------



## LucasM3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hopefully this thing will get hacked and someone will figure out how to enable video out from USB C using an HDMI cable of some sort. I hope they don't just make USB C a charge only port of some sort. If it won't be possible I hope banned switches and refurbished systems continue to drop in price $275 canadian for a refurbished switch is still a little high because the new lite switches are going to sell for $260 here.


----------



## Milenko (Jul 11, 2019)

If it gets hacked I'll eat one


----------



## bowser (Jul 11, 2019)

So they dropped a bunch of core features that made the Switch unique eh?

Introducing the Nintendo Ditch


----------



## zoogie (Jul 11, 2019)

bowser said:


> So they dropped a bunch of core features that made the Switch unique eh?
> 
> Introducing the Nintendo Ditch


Well you could have used your position of power to stop that, Mr. Bowser, but you didn't.


----------



## mesakagi (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't understand why people are mad about this, it's just more options for the consumer and a cheaper price point for those who can't afford the Switch or would rather a more portable type of system. It doesn't affect the Switch or their owners in any real way, This is like getting mad at the 2DS, I don't get it lol


----------



## Tumoche (Jul 11, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> do you think the switch pro controller will also be compatible
> 
> The dock itself is the thing that makes the console expensive. If Nintendo included a dock with each of these new consoles it would only be a downgrade


Im talking about the ability to dock it, no that it includes a dock. That is not expensive at all


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 11, 2019)

It looks really sleek and just the look of it makes me want to purchase one. However games like fortnite, among other motion-control games will be unplayable. To get the full motion control feature (at least in fortnite), you need detached joycons. Too many cons for me to switch to the Lite. I love the HD rumble, the detached joycons, (even though I prefer, in general, a solid, one-piece handheld... joycons tend to wobble a bit over time in handheld mode, making you very aware they're separate pieces...) and the TV out. But God I love how the mini looks so so much more than the og. But because it takes away so many features, I just cant bring myself to grab one, despite how much I still really want one. That yellow one looks gorgeous.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

Been waiting for a small Switch for long enough, hated that big *** screen and those broken joycons.
It's even coming out on my  birthday. 
Buuuuuuut...

1 - No buy before TX makes an annoucement
2 - September is too late, SmachZ will be shipped Q4

The NS will stay at home, take care of the children and do the laundry


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 11, 2019)

Torina said:


> Been waiting for a small Switch for long enough, hated that big *** screen and those broken joycons.
> It's even coming out on my  birthday.
> Buuuuuuut...
> 
> ...



Yeah if I bought it it'd be my homebrew switch... because motion controls dont work well unless detached.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2019)

Torina said:


> September is too late, SmachZ will be shipped Q4


This is more for the hardcore PC gaming crowd willing to shell out big bucks.  $700 is likely to be more than even PS5 or Scarlett retail for, so it's definitely not competition for Switch Lite at $200.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 11, 2019)

mesakagi said:


> I don't understand why people are mad about this, it's just more options for the consumer and a cheaper price point for those who can't afford the Switch or would rather a more portable type of system. It doesn't affect the Switch or their owners in any real way, This is like getting mad at the 2DS, I don't get it lol


Enjoy yr inferior switch though you can't switch it can you see how pathetic tht sounds - products should be upgraded not downgraded


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 11, 2019)

I wonder if this will give a bigger push for even more games that are normally made for handhelds. (Talking mostly about Japanese games.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Yeah if I bought it it'd be my homebrew switch... because motion controls dont work well unless detached.



Words of wisdom.
NS is becoming the best emulation platform by each passing day...Except for gamecube 



Xzi said:


> This is more for the hardcore PC gaming crowd willing to shell out big bucks.  $700 is likely to be more than even PS5 or Scarlett retail for, so it's definitely not competition for Switch Lite at $200.



1-You're forgetting *NS is sold at loss* and that the *games are overpriced*, so Nintendo can make a living. Even at 700€, the steam library makes it more affordable than you may think. Seriously, how much did you spent on your NS so far ?

2-Backed it 2 years ago for 300€ instead of buying a switch day one, so for backers, it's OK. Never underestimate the power of foreplay, patience is the key .

3-No other way to enjoy RTS on the go


----------



## nine0nine (Jul 11, 2019)

if you want a big screen, detachable controllers, TV support, etc etc, buy the original switch.

if you want a smaller, cheaper and more durable switch, buy the switch mini.

choose the one that suits your requirements.

is that too confusing?


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 11, 2019)

Personally, I'm happy. This is pretty much exactly what I've been hoping for. I've always been more of a handheld person, and for me this is a no-duh buy. That being said, I don't have a switch yet specifically because I was waiting for something like this.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 11, 2019)

Didn't read all the comments, but after some hax confirmation , maybe it's a cheap alt to unbanning yourself?

Plus, maybe the Pkmn S/S LE looks cool?

I sadly wanted the "pro" version this season, but looks like maybe SMT V can be a LE "pro" console?


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 11, 2019)

*Sexy and cheap. I want it!*
*Though...i cant plug it to TV but thats ok, since im more about handheld gaming anyway...i hope some hackers will find a way to stream it anyway xD*

*This is actually how the switch i wanted it to be. i was never satusfied with original, price vise and design.*


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2019)

Torina said:


> You're forgetting *NS is sold at loss* and that the *games are overpriced*, so Nintendo can make a living. Even at 700€, the steam library makes it more affordable than you may think. Seriously, how much did you spent on your NS so far ?


It might be sold at a slight loss, but that's a net benefit for the consumer anyway.  The games reduce in price slower, but they're priced the same as all AAA games at launch.  I've spent quite a bit on Switch games, but I've spent more than what most cars cost on my Steam library, lol.



Torina said:


> 2-Backed it 2 years ago for 300€ instead of buying a switch day one, so for backers, it's OK. Never underestimate the power of foreplay, patience is the key .


It is a pretty good deal in that case, but MSRP is still key to how popular it becomes overall.  Smach Z also doesn't have Nintendo's brand awareness or marketing team, so I wouldn't expect word to spread beyond a certain niche audience.



Torina said:


> 3-No other way to enjoy RTS on the go


Playing RTS games without a mouse isn't something that really appeals to me, but to each their own.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jul 11, 2019)

I‘m happy with my two unpatched consoles and I can‘t do without dock mode.


----------



## tpax (Jul 11, 2019)

I'd rather see a new Switch in a clamshell 3DS like design. Switch lite is not a true handheld, 3DS was one, DS was one.Just give me something more portable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It might be sold at a slight loss, but that's a net benefit for the consumer anyway.  The games reduce in price slower, but they're priced the same as all AAA games at launch.  I've spent quite a bit on Switch games, but I've spent more than what most cars cost on my Steam library, lol.
> 
> 
> It is a pretty good deal in that case, but MSRP is still key to how popular it becomes overall.  Smach Z also doesn't have Nintendo's brand awareness or marketing team, so I wouldn't expect word to spread beyond a certain niche audience.
> ...



You made fair points.
Regarding marketing, you're definitely right, but SmachTeam is really betting on Valve support. 
If they ever obtain it once the product is finished, they will have the visibility they need to make the console successful, otherwise, it will stay niche.

And for the RTS, Halo Wars was daaaaamn good with a controller, you should give it a try. 
C&C/SC will be tricky though, but when you love something...

More than a car cost ? 
How many games does that represent ?

I never put more than 15€ in a game. 
My credo: above free, it's already too expensive (Guy Roux).


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 11, 2019)

tpax said:


> I'd rather see a new Switch in a clamshell 3DS like design. Switch lite is not a true handheld, 3DS was one, DS was one.Just give me something more portable.


Why do you have the idea that "true handheld" = clam-shell. The GBA SP (yes, I know about the Game and Watch) was the first clam-shell handheld, so are you not gonna count anything before that? Also Nintendo is the only company to ever use the clam-shell design, so are you gonna seriously say the Game Gear, PSP, etc weren't handhelds? 

Literally the only benefit I can think of of a clam-shell design is hat it protects the screen, but I'm sure they're gonna make cases that do the same, and will still fit in the average (male, sorry your clothes suck ladies) pocket.


----------



## tpax (Jul 11, 2019)

GayCoonie said:


> Why do you have the idea that "true handheld" = clam-shell. The GBA SP (yes, I know about the Game and Watch) was the first clam-shell handheld, so are you not gonna count anything before that? Also Nintendo is the only company to ever use the clam-shell design, so are you gonna seriously say the Game Gear, PSP, etc weren't handhelds?
> 
> Literally the only benefit I can think of of a clam-shell design is hat it protects the screen, but I'm sure they're gonna make cases that do the same, and will still fit in the average (male, sorry your clothes suck ladies) pocket.



Can you put the Switch or the Switch Lite inside the pocket of your jeans, just as it is, without a clumsy case, and then easily pull it out to have a 5-10 min gaming session, before putting it back inside?
I highly doubt so. You would fuck up the screen (even with a screen protector at some point) and probably break the analog-sticks.
Can you do the same with a New Nintendo 3DS? Yes, you can. 
That is a true handheld to me. I had an original Game Boy and a Game Gear as a kid, and wearing them around wasn't really a smooth experience. Same goes for the Switch. I hate being forced to wear a backpack around, just so I can play 30 mins of Super Mario Odyssey on the go.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

im actually kind of excited since i mostly play in handheld and i might buy this is my console to play online on since my other one has cfw


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 11, 2019)

Still can't understand people hating this when it is only an optional model made for those who can't afford the original model and only play in portable. As someone said, is like getting mad at the 2DS models in the 3DS lineup.


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 11, 2019)

tpax said:


> Can you put the Switch or the Switch Lite inside the pocket of your jeans, just as it is, without a clumsy case, and then easily pull it out to have a 5-10 min gaming session, before putting it back inside?
> I highly doubt so. You would fuck up the screen (even with a screen protector at some point) and probably break the analog-sticks.
> Can you do the same with a New Nintendo 3DS? Yes, you can.
> That is a true handheld to me. I had an original Game Boy and a Game Gear as a kid, and wearing them around wasn't really a smooth experience. Same goes for the Switch. I hate being forced to wear a backpack around, just so I can play 30 mins of Super Mario Odyssey on the go.



Jesus man literally just putting the thing in a zip-loc baggie would pretty much solve that entire problem. It's hardly rocket-science. Just don't put your keys in the same pocket as the console. The current switch is too big and fragile, but the new one should really be a non-issue.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 11, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Still can't understand people hating this when it is only an optional model made for those who can't afford the original model and only play in portable. As someone said, is like getting mad at the 2DS models in the 3DS lineup.


Play the damn machine and games how ment to be pld with full features which some games require - saving a few bucks for an inferior switch is ridiculous


----------



## ldeveraux (Jul 11, 2019)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> Glad I held off on getting a Switch, think one of these will do nicely.


I'll assume you're joking, as this looks like trash. Lesser specs for more money.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 11, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Play the damn machine and games how ment to be pld with full features which some games require - saving a few bucks for an inferior switch is ridiculous



1. Obviously is going to cost less because as you said, it has less features.
2. Then just buy the original model.
Period.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ldeveraux said:


> I'll assume you're joking, as this looks like trash. Lesser specs for more money.



WTF? This models costs less than the original, so is not _more money_


----------



## ldeveraux (Jul 11, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> 1. Obviously is going to cost less because as you said, it has less features.
> 2. Then just buy the original model.
> Period.
> 
> ...



For some reason when I read the story this morning I thought the price was $329. That's probably the current Standard Switch price. That's totally my bad!


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 11, 2019)

ldeveraux said:


> For some reason when I read the story this morning I thought the price was $329. That's probably the current Standard Switch price. That's totally my bad!



What a relief, tbh at first I thought you were joking hahaha


----------



## Oo_Dakota_oO (Jul 11, 2019)

PICTOCHAT said:


> Kinda disappointed that it can't be docked, but oh well. Looking forward to the release.


i was thinking about this. those 3rd party dock alternatives that companys made so you could connect to tv  and not have that bulky original dock (just cables and a small box for connections). if nintendo havent taken the tv compatibilty out firmware for the lite couldnt we just use one of those? also the same for desktop mode cant we just get a stand and separate controllers?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 11, 2019)

Do you remember the announcement of some Wii U games using multiple U-Gamepads?
It never came to fruition. Probably because of lackluster sales.
This is kind of like it. I wish the Wii U had been successful. :/


----------



## Oo_Dakota_oO (Jul 11, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Do you remember the announcement of some Wii U games using multiple U-Gamepads?
> It never came to fruition. Probably because of lackluster sales.
> This is kind of like it. I wish the Wii U had been successful. :/



didnt nintendo say in the announcement of the lite that if you wanted to play games like 1 2 switch where the controllers needed to be detached you have to buy separate controllers?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 11, 2019)

Don't know. I just read you can play games that support Handheld mode (official website).


----------



## yadspi (Jul 11, 2019)

nine0nine said:


> if you want a big screen, detachable controllers, TV support, etc etc, buy the original switch.
> 
> if you want a smaller, cheaper and more durable switch, buy the switch mini.
> 
> ...


What if I want a all those things in 1 version? Stop defending bad decisions.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dartz150 said:


> Still can't understand people hating this when it is only an optional model made for those who can't afford the original model and only play in portable. As someone said, is like getting mad at the 2DS models in the 3DS lineup.


I'll try to explain. Before this I had the OG Switch, it was fine, handheld mode was a bit clunky with the joycon wobble, a bit heavy, short battery life...It was still fine as no other system could do that....Now they release this fixing every problem with the handheld mode but you can't use it as a console too (why Switch then) so now you have this beautiful version that has all you wanted but have to stick to the OG version KNOWING that there's something better out there for when you wanna play on the go...for people like me and all the mad people that juts means....stuck with the OG or spend more money on another one and have 2...I don't see more options there, I see less.


----------



## mesakagi (Jul 11, 2019)

tpax said:


> Can you put the Switch or the Switch Lite inside the pocket of your jeans, just as it is, without a clumsy case, and then easily pull it out to have a 5-10 min gaming session, before putting it back inside?
> I highly doubt so. You would fuck up the screen (even with a screen protector at some point) and probably break the analog-sticks.
> Can you do the same with a New Nintendo 3DS? Yes, you can.
> That is a true handheld to me. I had an original Game Boy and a Game Gear as a kid, and wearing them around wasn't really a smooth experience. Same goes for the Switch. I hate being forced to wear a backpack around, just so I can play 30 mins of Super Mario Odyssey on the go.



I think the type of handheld you're after is probably good for pre-HD games so 3DS hardware and backwards. I think maybe the form factor you want is probably not going to match or really be compatiable with the visuals the Switch hardware is designed to offer. I think the Switch lite's screen is about as small as you can go but weather it's possible to still make a clam shell out of it and still have the proper controller stuff like dpad and analouge sticks, I'm not so sure it may be feasible and would be a challenge.

Personally, from the start I too wanted a more handheld-friendly Switch, even something similar to the 3DS because I loved that system but since the lite announcement, I realized I want hybrid features a lot more than handheld-friendliness and wouldn't mind sacrificing some handheld playing ergonomics for the sake of the hybrid feature. The only thing that could really improive the Switch for me is better battery life


----------



## nine0nine (Jul 11, 2019)

yadspi said:


> What if I want a all those things in 1 version? Stop defending bad decisions.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



You can't have a big screen and a small screen in the same version, is it that difficult to understand? Similarly, smaller versions of the same product often cost less, and, in certain examples, being larger makes them more power hungry and easier to break. Science yo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Still can't understand people hating this when it is only an optional model made for those who can't afford the original model and only play in portable. As someone said, is like getting mad at the 2DS models in the 3DS lineup.



But if making the return of the 2ds means they spent their time and effort on making that rather than something we might enjoy more*, and in doing so then... maybe attract a few more people that want a smaller device for a bit cheaper, then I can see questioning such choices.

*more battery, more storage/more storage options, better control layout, high quality screen... all easy things to sell.


----------



## yadspi (Jul 11, 2019)

nine0nine said:


> You can't have a big screen and a small screen in the same version, is it that difficult to understand? Similarly, smaller versions of the same product often cost less, and, in certain examples, being larger makes them more power hungry and easier to break. Science yo.


I was trying to make a point. I know it has a smaller screen, I'm saying that it's objectively a better version for handheld play than the original BUT you can't replace the OG so for such cases you have to NOT play on your TV or buy both or swallow the OG in handheld mode .


----------



## yadspi (Jul 11, 2019)

BTW if you see the bezels they could've used the same screen as the OG Switch.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 11, 2019)

Damnit... I really like the new price point, and I'll be playing it in handheld mode 90% of the time. So in theory, this should be up my alley.

... Except that it isn't. It has a smaller screen and can't connect to the television for those 10% of the time. Couch Co - op isn't a redundant thing to me. Oh, and I was thinking of getting joycon with larger buttons to go with that (tried a switch once, but these felt too small).

So... I guess I'll wait until the normal one drops in price. I guess?


----------



## ferret7463 (Jul 11, 2019)

same form factor (Hate it).... nope, i'll get a new GPD.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jul 11, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> What a relief, tbh at first I thought you were joking hahaha


Haha, still no reason to buy it if I have the original.

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Jul 11, 2019)

Nimrod-002 said:


> the whole fucking point and appeal of the switch was the fact that you can SWITCH, this is a redundant product to fill the portability gab the 3ds used to fill except WE STILL HAVE THE 3DS


but the 3ds is too weak


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2019)

Torina said:


> More than a car cost ?
> How many games does that represent ?


Getting close to 1400 games on Steam, about 150 of them VR games.  My car was only $9000, so even if the average cost of those games was $10, that's quite a bit more spent on my Steam library.  Then again, I started using Steam in 2003, and I've had three different cars since then, so the games tend to have more longevity.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jul 11, 2019)

It doesn't fit in my pocket.


----------



## chaoskagami (Jul 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Getting close to 1400 games on Steam, about 150 of them VR games.  My car was only $9000, so even if the average cost of those games was $10, that's quite a bit more spent on my Steam library.  Then again, I started using Steam in 2003, and I've had three different cars since then, so the games tend to have more longevity.



And I thought 374 games was a lot. Jeez, you make me look I like I own absolutely nothing. 



ldeveraux said:


> Haha, still no reason to buy it if I have the original.



For me, the console ban I got hit with and cheaper price is more than enough reason. _shrug_


----------



## nine0nine (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2019)

The size is alot better.I like it. I would like it better though if you could remove the joycon so you can hack it.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 12, 2019)

Going to wait a few months before buying. After what I've experienced with the garbage joy-cons and its drifting issues, I don't want to risk buying this if it also has drifting issues.


----------



## smf (Jul 12, 2019)

Ominous66521 said:


> I would like it better though if you could remove the joycon so you can hack it.



Removing the joycon won't help hack it. You will be able to trigger RCM mode somehow on these anyway, even if you have to open it up. That still won't help you hack it though


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 12, 2019)

Ominous66521 said:


> The size is alot better.I like it. I would like it better though if you could remove the joycon so you can hack it.


Even if you get into RCM somehow fusee-gelee wont work


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 13, 2019)

April Fool's! Ahaha oh shit it's July...


----------



## Sathya (Jul 13, 2019)

maybe nintendo will make a second mistake like Wii and Wii mini incident.
do you know what i mean? huh?


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 13, 2019)

Is it weird that I prefer bigger screen?



Plstic said:


> wow, its too big. why can't they make one that will fit in your pocket. that's my whole complaint with the switch.


They do , although may not be ideal for the spring/summer seasons, but here you go, even the Original Switch should fit in this:
>>>Link<<<


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Jul 13, 2019)

If the joystick uses that same design from the original switch I'm never buying a nintendo product again.


----------



## WiiJeys2DS (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow finally got a damn dpad for the left controls.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 14, 2019)

Interesting enough, the original Yokai Watch is coming out the same day for the switch. Level 5 made the announcement within a hour of several YouTube channels starting a rumor of Pokémon gen 8 being delayed til March. Relax...rumors have already been confirmed false.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jul 15, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> And I thought 374 games was a lot. Jeez, you make me look I like I own absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the console ban I got hit with and cheaper price is more than enough reason. _shrug_


Why would you need to go online with the Switch? 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaoskagami (Jul 15, 2019)

ldeveraux said:


> Why would you need to go online with the Switch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk



Smash? Splatoon 2? Mario Maker 2? Buying my games and DLC legally?

I mean, I dunno. Is this post bait? If it is, it's low-quality bait, that's for sure.


----------



## larrypretty (Jul 15, 2019)

Will Switch Lite be hacked so fast as the old Switch?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Will Switch Lite be hacked so fast as the old Switch?


how about we let it be released 1st than we'll find out


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 15, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Will Switch Lite be hacked so fast as the old Switch?


Will an alien run as fast as Usain bolt?


----------



## Keylogger (Jul 15, 2019)

So Super Mario Party, 1/2 Switch and games that requires only 1 joycon can't be played right?


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 15, 2019)

A special version of the Nintendo Switch Lite that features Zacian and Zamazenta

*Source*


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 15, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Will Switch Lite be hacked so fast as the old Switch?



Let me travel with my time machine to the future and when I'm back I will tell you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Keylogger said:


> So Super Mario Party, 1/2 Switch and games that requires only 1 joycon can't be played right?



Them can be played, but I'm afraid that you'll need separate joycons to do it.


----------



## wownmnpare (Jul 15, 2019)

Still prefer the OG but will buy it for experimentation.


----------



## Medveitsi (Jul 15, 2019)

I dont get it. Why cant you connect this to a tv? It has usb-c right? Does it have bluetooth btw?


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 15, 2019)

Medveitsi said:


> I dont get it. Why cant you connect this to a tv? It has usb-c right? Does it have bluetooth btw?


To answer the latter question, yes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2019)

Medveitsi said:


> I dont get it. Why cant you connect this to a tv?


because it's the switch LITE


----------



## Pleng (Jul 16, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> because it's the switch LITE



I think he was asking more for a technical reason than a marketing one.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jul 16, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> Smash? Splatoon 2? Mario Maker 2? Buying my games and DLC legally?
> 
> I mean, I dunno. Is this post bait? If it is, it's low-quality bait, that's for sure.


Yeah that makes sense. I just gave up anything online when I went sxos

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keylogger (Jul 17, 2019)

And what will happen if you plug an USB-C to HDMI adaptor ? The screen won't shows up on TV? Like any android device?


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 17, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> And what will happen if you plug an USB-C to HDMI adaptor ? The screen won't shows up on TV? Like any android device?


Iirc the Switch has its own method of display. People have made custom docks that connect to the TV, but, they've been known to hard-brick.


----------



## ChrisYT (Jul 20, 2019)

DBlaze said:


> Should've called it the Gameboy Switch


instead should've called it "portable wii u" it's basically the same thing except if the gamepad WAS the console


----------



## yadspi (Jul 20, 2019)

Technically this is the true successor to the GBA.


----------



## yadspi (Jul 22, 2019)

,


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 24, 2019)

NOT LIKE THIS NINTENDO


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 24, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NOT LIKE THIS NINTENDO



Man, if your switch didn't already come defective asking you to detach the joycons during setup you still have drifting to worry about.

What a messy release.


----------



## newo (Sep 24, 2019)

Is possible that putting the thing in your pocket could be stressing the sticks?


----------



## MagnesG (Sep 24, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NOT LIKE THIS NINTENDO



Didn't see any drifting? He moves the stick and the camera stops panning when he stops.


----------



## stephrk398 (Sep 24, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> Didn't see any drifting? He moves the stick and the camera stops panning when he stops.


You can't see the camera rotating on its own?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 24, 2019)

stephrk398 said:


> You can't see the camera rotating on its own?


It is too subtle for the untrained blind.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 24, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NOT LIKE THIS NINTENDO




Damn. Really am glad I went with the Mariko Switch this last weekend to replace my clean Switch. If Nintendo were to ever make Joy-Cons that have this issue fixed, at the very least, it's easier to replace a pair of Joy-Cons than learning Soldering Fu!


----------



## MagnesG (Sep 24, 2019)

stephrk398 said:


> You can't see the camera rotating on its own?


I see that the camera rotates, but isn't the person itself moving the right joystick slightly more to the left? For that kind of amount of movement I see an expected input (camera rotates) which also automatically stops when the take out his finger.



sarkwalvein said:


> It is too subtle for the untrained blind.


Explain it please. ^^


----------



## yadspi (Sep 24, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> I see that the camera rotates, but isn't the person itself moving the right joystick slightly more to the left? For that kind of amount of movement I see an expected input (camera rotates) which also automatically stops when the take out his finger.
> 
> 
> Explain it please. ^^


It's moving by itself, there is no question or discussion about it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 24, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> I see that the camera rotates, but isn't the person itself moving the right joystick slightly more to the left? For that kind of amount of movement I see an expected input (camera rotates) which also automatically stops when the take out his finger.
> 
> 
> Explain it please. ^^


When the stick is pushed, the camera moves to the left starkly.
When the pushing ceases, the camera doesn't stop completely, it still keeps moving to the left softly. This is a symptom of drifting.


----------



## MagnesG (Sep 24, 2019)

Hmm. I watched it multiple times and I still doesn't see the camera moving was caused by drifting. It okay though, probably a problem on my part. I may have some drifting too if this can be called as one.



yadspi said:


> It's moving by itself, there is no question or discussion about it.


Explain why the camera stops moving as soon as he moves his finger back, where the joystick also moves to its original position. This thing can be discussed, no? Though maybe stop posting if you don't want to discuss anything instead of by a hypocrite.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 24, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> Hmm. I watched it multiple times and I still doesn't see the camera moving was caused by drifting. It okay though, probably a problem on my part. I may have some drifting too if this can be called as one.
> 
> 
> Explain why the camera stops moving as soon as he moves his finger back, where the joystick also moves to its original position. This thing can be discussed, no? Though maybe stop posting if you don't want to discuss anything instead of by a hypocrite.


the issue with drifting is sometimes when you release the joystick isntead of the joystick going back to the neutral position it stays at like 0,1 position which still moves, sometimes it does go back to the original position, this is an hardware error, and games that rely on this for specifiq moves like smash bros you would do a side jab just by doing a normal jab becuase the side is still reading  and so oon, on games like botw it doesnt affect much becuase is just camera control and such.

its all about when sometimes the joystick when not being pushed doesnt go back to zero but stays at 0,1 or whatever and keeps registing.


----------



## yadspi (Sep 24, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> Hmm. I watched it multiple times and I still doesn't see the camera moving was caused by drifting. It okay though, probably a problem on my part. I may have some drifting too if this can be called as one.
> 
> 
> Explain why the camera stops moving as soon as he moves his finger back, where the joystick also moves to its original position. This thing can be discussed, no? Though maybe stop posting if you don't want to discuss anything instead of by a hypocrite.


You are the only one that doesn't see anything.


----------



## AceX (Sep 24, 2019)

yadspi said:


> You are the only one that doesn't see anything.


----------



## stephrk398 (Sep 24, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> I see that the camera rotates, but isn't the person itself moving the right joystick slightly more to the left? For that kind of amount of movement I see an expected input (camera rotates) which also automatically stops when the take out his finger.


Huh? We watching the same video? Whatever the case, the camera should stop and remain still when he lets go of the right thumbstick. The fact that he can 'trigger' it doesn't mean it's behaving properly.


----------



## MagnesG (Sep 25, 2019)

stephrk398 said:


> Huh? We watching the same video? Whatever the case, the camera should stop and remain still when he lets go of the right thumbstick. The fact that he can 'trigger' it doesn't mean it's behaving properly.


Whatever. I already said that the camera does stop still as soon as he lets go of the joystick from what I see. With higher sensitivity camera setup the expected input from the camera moving by his touch is normal to me. My BOTW Switch works that way as well.  

Maybe I've only seen the worse case of drifting and this, I don't that know that can be called a drift.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 25, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> Whatever. I already said that the camera does stop still as soon as he lets go of the joystick from what I see. With higher sensitivity camera setup the expected input from the camera moving by his touch is normal to me. My BOTW Switch works that way as well.
> 
> Maybe I've only seen the worse case of drifting and this, I don't that know that can be called a drift.


if you look closely on the begining of the video the camera is moving too, he only puts the finger there after, as soon as the video starts look at the background and you can see the camera is rotating slowly.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So they're finally doing proper limited edition designs


Is it a limited or a special edition?


----------

